# SWEDEN - Stadium and Arena Development News



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

AKING
Great pics and info, 
Its amazing whats happening in Sweden, and certainly needed.

I especially like the new Old Ullevi, which I believe will have permanent standing areas and also NOT meet UEFA standards on issues such as gap between the pitch and stands, but it simply doesnt matter as should the clubs qualify for europe, matches will simply be moved to New Ullevi across the street as other big matches are.
Is New Ullevi really certain to be expanded to 55,000?

Crowds will almost certainly grow massively with all these new venues, but I know there is also talk in Sweden of how to extend the season.
Currently it really is rather farcical
When the swedish league resumed in mid july after the world cup, clubs had only played 6 weeks of football in the last 8-9 months as a a 5-month winter break ended only 6 weeks before a 2-month world cup break.

It will be great when improved pitch technology becomes available. I have more faith in new technologies for growing real grass rather than artificial surfaces, but whatever wins, it will be good to have a better season


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

As for a scandinavian league, why not have both?

All scandinavian countries have both summer and winter breaks, so why not play an extremly intense national championship in the spring and then a sort of scandinavian champions league-style tournament in the autumn.

Sweden could have a 10-team league beginning in february/march and finishing in may/june (depending on whether its a tournament year)
18 matches, short , very intense and with everything to play for as there is qualification for both europe and the scandinavian level and in the spring all focus could be on the league as not too many clubs will remain in europe.

The scandinavian level then begins in late july, and will at first perhaps not be too keenly followed, but it doesnt matter much as most attention at that time of year will be on the big clubs attempts to get into the CL. The scandinavian league can slowly develop and it will certainly be more interesting than the mismatches in the form of fewer weak teams in the top league

But the best part of a scandinavian league will actually be its effect on the national leagues, which will remain the most important part of the season.
A swedish 10-team, 18-game season with new developments, Rasunda 50,000 , New Ullevi 55,000 and Malmo 30,000, well its anyone´s guess what kind of crowds could be achieved.
A 30,000 or even higher league average seems completly realistic to me


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

No it is not certain New Ullevi will be expanded, its a proposal, and if it goes through. They wont start the expansionwork before New old ullevi is finished, becouse while its built GAIS, ÖIS and IFK are going to play at New Ullevi.

As to the permanent stands. We, the GAISsupporters want to have permanent stands on the side of the pitch, the ÖIS havnt made their mind up and those stupid people we call IFK supporters actually doesnt want stands/or want it behind the goal :S. Kind of pisses me off, i hope they change their mind or that the öissupporters manages to push their intellectual activity to the maximum of their low öisability and shout out the need for permanent stands on ne of the side of the pitch.

________________

NEWS:

Latest proposal for Djurgårdens new stadium can be found here

________________

Kingdomca:

We already have the royal league and its not very good in my opinion, what we need is a better regular league. And about 10 teams, i dont think fewer teams are the solution for Sweden as ive already written. I think we should add two more teams to the highest league for a longer season and for the reasons noted in the opening post of this thread.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

AKing said:


> - Ålborg (Denmark)
> - AaB (Denmark)


LOL, same team dude. AaB stands for Aalborg Boldklub (or *Å*lborg, as double A - no pun intended - is the old Danish version of the modern letter Å)

Anyway, it does indeed look very exciting what's happening in Sweden at the moment. I've long considered Sweden to be the established footballing nation with the worst stadiums, in all of Europe (or Western Eutope at least). So it's about time something happened, and that something looks good 

As far as the joint Scandinavian competition goes, I'm all for it. I'd love a fixed Scandinavian league consisting of the best teams from Norway, Sweden and Denmark (no Iceland or Finland, as they simply can't compete) where there's relegation to and from the national first leagues.

There are of course the distances the supporters would have to travel, and with Royal League, we haven't seen an increase in attendances, but a significant lowering to Royal League matches. But all in all, in the long run I think a join league would help do exactly what you predict, and I think it could be just that step upwards which all the big teams in Scandinavia definately could use.

By the way, you also talk about the lowering of taxes for football clubs etc.; well, as you also start out by saying, such a thing has pretty much been done in Denmark, and that's what has helped FCK establish a team of arguably the best (and for the most part, most expensive) football players in Scandinavia. FCK has the second best economy of ANY football club in the World, after Man U. And they're by far the richest club in Scandinavia.

But has it given FCK and the other Danish team that extra edge sports wise which has helped them propel their game to the next level? Not really, no. Not yet, anyway.

So I say: Let's get a join Scandinavian league at the expense of the national leagues. The sooner the better


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

Köbtke said:


> LOL, same team dude. AaB stands for Aalborg Boldklub (or *Å*lborg, as double A - no pun intended - is the old Danish version of the modern letter Å)
> 
> Anyway, it does indeed look very exciting what's happening in Sweden at the moment. I've long considered Sweden to be the established footballing nation with the worst stadiums, in all of Europe (or Western Eutope at least). So it's about time something happened, and that something looks good
> 
> ...


But arent you just assuming FCK will be at the top? 
Once FCK are lying in 8th going nowhere midseason facing a trip to Stavanger or somewhere, I think interest will drop off.
This will happen.
3 leagues will become just one. All the interest build around the natinal championships in each country will be lost.

Why not keep the natinal leagues but reduce them in size? lose all the weak teams that are an inevitable part of leagues in small countries and drag down the standard of play.
Not only do wee keep the national championships which are followed with great interest but we make them better and raise the level and then develop a scandinavian CL-style autumn play-off.

The royal league now is pointless training games and cannot be compared. Its played indoors or on hopeless pitches and not taken seriously, because its an off-season add-on to full-year national leagues.

For Denmark, I would actually toy with the idea of a closed-shop 6-team, 20- game league. It fits the population and geography of Denmark, and all clubs could then move much closer to FCK.
Currently the danish league is not too good and there is real danger of FCK becoming completly financially dominant.

AKING
Yes you prefer 16 teams. I only think 10 is better if the swedish league became a half-year championships. 
You retain the national league and swap games against the 6 weak teams for mathces against better teams in neighbouring countries.

I think if Sweden go on as now or expand to 16, yes it will be a good league. But the level of play will remain low and Sweden will not improve much in europe

I see 3 possibilities:

1.Competitive leagues + low average standard 
2.Uncompetitive leagues with a few dominant teams doing well in europe 

(1 is where sweden is, and 2 seems to be where Denmark is heading, netheris any good)

3. competitive as well as reaching a level where teams can compete in europe
and this is only possible with an inter-scandinavian element.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

kingdomca said:


> But arent you just assuming FCK will be at the top?
> Once FCK are lying in 8th going nowhere midseason facing a trip to Stavanger or somewhere, I think interest will drop off.
> This will happen.
> 3 leagues will become just one. All the interest build around the natinal championships in each country will be lost.
> ...


Well, yes, I'm assuming FCK will be at the top of a possible joint Scandinavian league. Why? I'll get back to that. 

Even if FCK shouldn't be at the top all the time, it will still give them a major boost; it'll give them added competition, which will in turn better their chances when they venture off to Europe, it will - in the long run, help bring up revenues, and it will help attract better players, as the opposition every week are teams like Rosenborg, Malmø etc. (of course not superstars, but players a few levels above what FCK are able to attract in the Danish league).

Anyway, I'm assuming FCK will be at the top of a Scandinavian league simply because they're right now the richest and best club in Scandinavia. I know Royal League doesn't count for much, but they've won it the first two years it's been running. Their entire setup, in my opinion, makes them fit for continuing to be the top of Scandinavian football, and with the boost they could get from a Scandinavian league, I can only see them improving. They might not win it every year, infact I highly doubt they would, but that wouldn't matter that much me, if they improve their game and are fit for Europe.
One Scandinavian league win would to me be a lot better than a lot of Danish league wins.

I agree that the standard of Danish football isn't the best, we have two or three, maybe four, teams who have a chance of competing internationally every season, and even that goes down the drain most seasons. And I don't see any tampering with the league structure as the means to better this.

Sure, your idea with taking only the best teams from the national leagues and creating 6 team leagues and then for the best of those to go into an autumn league modelled after the Champions League could maybe work, but I have three major grievances against that:

1: I fear it would be like the Royal League now, only a little better. What would the teams take most serioiusly, winning the national 6-league, or winning the Scandinavian league? Would all teams take the same competition more seriously?
2: I think something completely new is needed to break the mould for teams like FCK, and I don't think we can let sentimental values of wanting to retain the national leagues stand in the way if that.
3: Sure, Brøndby can match FCK in most areas, but who are the other four teams who can? 

OB: Financially: No - Sporting wise: Sometimes, the occasional fluke
AaB: Financially: No - Sporting wise: Sometimes, the occasional fluke
FCM: Financially: No - Sporting wise: Sometimes, the occasional fluke
FCN: Financially: No - Sporting wise: Sometimes, the occasional fluke
EFB: Financially: No - Sporting wise: Sometimes, the occasional fluke

I have trouble seeing how it would make things that much more interesting, or make the teams better that much better. I still don't give **** about teams in Jylland or anywhere else than Copenhagen when it comes to football, and I'd much, much rather see FCK playing only the best teams from Norway and Sweden than playing Esbjerg, FCM and AaB.

For me, it's all about how my team can progress, and I don't see any way for them to progress notably while having the Danish league as its major competition. So screw the national league, to me it's worth nothing more than the paper its rules are written on. Bring on some opposition which matches FCK, both financially and in sporting terms, and only Brøndby comes close both in Denmark, so we have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

kingdomca said:


> But arent you just assuming FCK will be at the top?
> Once FCK are lying in 8th going nowhere midseason facing a trip to Stavanger or somewhere, I think interest will drop off.
> This will happen.
> 3 leagues will become just one. All the interest build around the natinal championships in each country will be lost.
> ...


I know why u think its better with a 10 team league. But the problem in reality is that u cannot decide if u want to keep the strong or weak teams. With 10 teams u might get the opposite effect, becouse there is such a big chance that weak teams (attendancewise) get promoted two years in a row while bigger teams have bad seasons and get relegated. Thats the problem we have had in Sweden som years like last year, when Superettan, the second division, was not relatively far behind allsvenskan IMO. Thats why more teams would make it more probably that the bigger clubs actually stay in the higher league.

I dont believe in a scandinavian CL, it would still be like royal league. What i want is a real league, not a tournament. So i dont like the idea of 10 clubs, mostly becouse i believe we have enough clubs big enough to compete with each other in a 16 team league. That way clubs get time to settle in the higher league and develop.

It may be possible with a ten team league by only relegating one team, or one team + qualificationplace, per year.

I also believe we need to extend our season, not shorten it, we already have a short regular season in scandinavia.

So my opinion is that expanding the league would help more than decreasing the number of teams to 10, but of course, i may not be correct. If we look at portugal, there we have an example of a bigger league with about the same population, and their clubs go well in Europe.




> Even if FCK shouldn't be at the top all the time, it will still give them a major boost; it'll give them added competition, which will in turn better their chances when they venture off to Europe,


Totally agree on that point, that would be one of the major gains, more competition.


----------



## Reptilikus (Jan 13, 2006)

*A future Scandinavian league has BIG obstacles in front!*

I like the discussion about a future Scandinavian leauge, and let me start by saying that I am in favour for the league. 
But there are some very big obstacles to be removed before a Scandinavian league can be founded!

1. Tv-agrements: As I recall does the danish Television agrement runs until 2012, and the league can't be change considerably in that period of time!
Norway has recently made a new television agrement.

2. The smaller clubs: In Denmark does the smaller clubs has a lot to say when it comes to making changes in the Danish League. They will never accept to let the best Danish clubs leave the tournament. Even thought they could join a 2.division scandinavian leauge, they would still lose their most attractive matches and properly most of the tv viewers!

3. I don't think UEFA will ever accept that international leagues is created. The will see it as a big competition to the Champions Leauge and UEFA Cup. 
They also fear that if a international league is created, in Scandinavia or Netherlands/Belgium, then the big club from the G14 will pres on to create an European league or maybe begin to join leagues across borders. 

I think that the biggest chance of a international league is that the G14 breaks out of UEFA and creates their own. If this happens the Champions Leauge will lose most of its value! Then it could be more attractive for the Scandinavian Clubs to make their own private tournament or try to join the G14 league.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Reptilikus:

I dont agree on point 3, becouse this is a league, not a tournament and the big publicity, money and feat will still be the CL.

But i totally agree that there are several problematic points to solve to make it work. 

Of course tv-agreements (note that the swdish league has also just got a new television agreements) would have to be rewritten (or they would just keep it for the scandinavian second division they have an agreement with). Or we would in the worst case have to wait for the agreements to run out, but there must be a faster solution.

About the smaller clubs, they have just as big chance to qualify to the new scandinavian top league (theoretically) as the "big" clubs. 

But the G14 league wouldnt happen im quite sure, becouse scandinavia is still quite small populationwise. While the G14 is spread across the continents largest countries where there already are big leagues. But you never know... remember they get a big part, i think majority of their income from CL. So they would have to take a huge risk.

_________

I still see the major problematic issue about a scandinavian league is how the relegation/promotion would work to keep the number of clubs in all three second divisons the same each year. Il make some research about how the old swedish north/south division one worked and try to draw some parallels.


----------



## Reptilikus (Jan 13, 2006)

lk


----------



## Reptilikus (Jan 13, 2006)

I still think it will be problematic to cancel the tv agreements, unless the tv-station agree to drop the national agreements and make a new for the Scandinavian league. But I don't think it would work out with the EU rules for business.
The the most possible is to wait it out, and don't renew the agreements.

I still think you have to look a little diffently on the situation the small clubs would be in. 
Imagine that you are the president for a club i the middle of the league. Let's say Kalmar FF. As the situation is now, you know your gonna have some matches with the big teams, let's say IFK Göteborg, Djurgården and AIK. The matches will have a good crowd, and probably live-tv. So you know that some good money will come in every year. 

If you then know that your team Kalmar FF will start in the 2.division,and therefore just have to play agaist the other middle teams. Not so attractive to draw a big crowd and live-tv. So the good income will be gone!
I know that your would have the chance of moving your team up to the 1.division, but if only 1 or max 2 can move up they chances is small! 
So to sum up! Your team Kalmar FF will have a little chance of making it to the 1.division where the good money is, but a big chance of staying in the 2.division where the money has disapeared.

I don't know your favourite team but image yourself thinking: Will I see the match Göteborg vs. FC Copenhagen or do I want to see Kalmar FF vs. Halmstad. I know what I would choose!

About the G14, I still think that it's possible that the break out of the UEFA, but it isn't gonna happen which in a few years. A lot of things depends on the trial G14 is going to rise against the national football federations for not paying refundment to the clubs for injured players. 
Actual I don't find a G14 league a good idea, because it will make it allost imposible for the scandinavian teams to join the league. 
But it would change the european football for good!


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

I would always watch GAIS no matter what division they play in. And yes the second division will maybe lose some attraction as the scandinavian league will be the focus. But they will also have a lot to play for.


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

Köbtke said:


> Sure, your idea with taking only the best teams from the national leagues and creating 6 team leagues and then for the best of those to go into an autumn league modelled after the Champions League could maybe work, but I have three major grievances against that:
> 
> 1: I fear it would be like the Royal League now, only a little better. What would the teams take most serioiusly, winning the national 6-league, or winning the Scandinavian league? Would all teams take the same competition more seriously?
> 2: I think something completely new is needed to break the mould for teams like FCK, and I don't think we can let sentimental values of wanting to retain the national leagues stand in the way if that.
> ...


on your 3 points.
re. 1 yes it would be like the royal league but on proper pitches and as part of the actual season. That is already a massive step forward. 
Also the idea is to play more in the spring and less in the autumn,meaning ti would be more like 2/3 national 1/3 scandinavian meaning few matches but important.
The hope would be that this new scandi-CL would develop slowly with matches in august-october, while the main attention is on clubs in europe anyway, and it will only replace the early season league matches where crowds are ususally poor anyway.
The national league would, in my opinion, get a massive boost by becoming a 4-5 month intense tournament, not 11 month, huge break borathon with too many weak teams.

re. 2 ) will a scandinavian league really work? will more people come to watch FCK play Bergen as part of a long season than say FCK against anybody in the run-in to the danish championship? 
No they wouldnt.
Better to make the danish league small and intense as all samll countries should do. 
Its not sentimentality. Its just as much financial sense.
The CL is mainly an english-spanish-italian competition, but there is little chance of these 3 nations wanting a euro-league. They simply dont dare. There is way more guaranteed money in the domestic leagues.
If an actual euro-league were to happen, it would have happened by now.
If it doesnt work with a league for eng-spa-Ita why would it work for den-swe-nor with a scandinavian league?
We dont know each others teams well at all ( as the post with AaB and Ålborg as different teams very well show) and as on the european level. keeping the national leagues is sensible,also financially.

re. 3. other teams than brondby can compete, especially if these are mergers or new clubs. That has to be the way forward for Denmark. FCK themselves are a merged club.

You may feel superior to Jylland but the only problem in Jylland is that there are too many clubs, just like there were in Copenhagen before FCK.

Dont forget, that more people live in Jylland than in all of sjælland, never mind copenhagen, so why on earth should it not be able to creat more clubs like FCK

5 of the 6 clubs are obvious:
1.FCK
2.Brondby
3. FC Fyn. 1 club representing all of Fyn, playing in Odense, which is right in the centre of Fyn. The population of Fyn is around 500.000 of which the vast majority live less than an hour away from Odense. Fyn is an island and a very natural region making it easy to get people attracted to the concept once the potential becomes clear. Its hard to see why they shouldnt be able to develop as FCK has.
4. FC Nordjylland. 1 club representing all of Nordjylland playing in aalborg right in the centre. Again there is a population base of 500,000 and again the majority live close to aalborg and again Nordjylland is a natural region.
5. AGF/Aarhus/Østjylland/central Jylland. biggest city outside copenhagen, population of 3-500,000 in the city/ reasonably close area. It doesnt have a natural region like Fyn or Nordjylland but the actual city is bigger and up to 1 million people all over central jylland would have Aarhus as its club. Obviously there would be a club here, though I am not sure its name, whether it should have a a slightly artificial regional or just go with the city of aarhus. That also depends on the location of the last club.
6. Fc Trekanten/vejle/ South Denmark. This is the only club that isnt quite obvious. It would be the weakest of the clubs judged purely on populatin base etc. They would play in Vejle a town of around 50,000 but 3 similar sized cities are close by reaching a population base of perhaps 2-300,000 but with all of South jylland as a potential fan base though people would have to travel a bit.
The alternative could be an FC Midtjylland/vestjylland playing in Herning. If the Aarhus team becomes focused on the city, then a new FC midtjylland team could represnt a huge region but also over long distances. It would mean drawing more people from vestjylland to a club without losing the people in trekanten area as they would still be quite close to odense and Aarhus. I think such an FC midt/vestjylland would be a bit too artificial, thoug, too long distances, but it could work.

These 4 new clubs would realistically fill 30,000 venues in the long run, with crowds increasing as they have for FCK.
FCK would of course also develop further, and always have the big capital city advantage but these 4 new clubs should at least get as close as Brondby.
Look at it from FCK´s point of view. With such a 6 team league, there would be just 10 home games, 2 would be against Brondby, and with a shorter intense tournament and fewer games against better opposition with more at stake and in the spring with little distraction from european competition , 
Well I could easily see FCK selling out all their games. It doesnt really matter if the scandinavian CL is a little slow in developing. The massive boost to the national league is the main idea.


----------



## Tillman (Sep 14, 2006)

AKing said:


> *Stadium 3*, Malmö FF's new stadium, to be built somewhere in malmö, cost - around 300 - 450 milj swedish kr (about 35-50 milj euros) . *Capacity:* ca 28 000, *Other:* the stadium can be expanded with roof and more capacity, *Affected clubs:* Malmö FF (New home stadium). *City:* Malmö


Where can one find information about this? Never heard a word about that the future stadium could be expanded.



AKing said:


> *Stadium 9*, Expansion of Nya Ullevi. *New capacity:* 50 000 - 55 000. *Other:* Information is indicating they want to raise the short sides to match/go past the capacity of the New Råsunda in order to better compete with Stockholm when trying to get various events. *Affected clubs:* GAIS, ÖIS, IFK Göteborg and in rare cases other clubs from Göteborg. *City:* Göteborg.


More info please. Links?


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Tillman:

Ive read about New Ullevi in the local Metro newspaper some time ago, about Malmö i read it on Aftonbladets website when they wrote about their new stadium.


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

http://mobil.svt.se/svt/jsp/Crosslink.jsp?d=27062&a=667854

It will be artificial turf on the new Råsunda.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

^^Really? Thats....I dont know...really?


----------



## Rausa (Apr 2, 2005)

New renders of "Nya gammla Ullevi" in Gothenburg:


































_Arkitektbyrån_


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

good looking roof but the stadium looks just below average or maybe it's just the rendering who do like a bit rough and shitty


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

Scandinavian league? No thanks. 

I saw that the norwegian league has doubled their attendance figures in five years. Impressive! And I guess the trend is about the same in both the swedish and the danish league. Domestic football is a success! Why then break it up?

People go to games because football is about prestige. A Scandinavian league would never become as filled by prestigeous games as our domestic leagues. Just the fact that we would see fewer derbys would take down the average attendance figures a lot. And then I'm talking both about the Scandi league and the remaining first divisions in our countries.


----------



## Rausa (Apr 2, 2005)

Heres the final(?) plan for Kalmar FF's new stadium. Looks really good for such a small stadium, but it looks like there will be roof supports blocking the view for some seats hno:..

Capacity 13.500

  

_Klick for larger^ || Kalmarff.se_


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

YES! It has happened, the decision has been taken. The swedish Allsvenskan is going to be extended to 16 teams the year 2008. Wonderful!

Read more at the following links (for those who know swedish)

http://www.svenskfotboll.se/t2.aspx?p=152141&x=1&a=895511

http://www.gp.se/gp/jsp/Crosslink.jsp?d=128&a=313077



Now please shut down the royal league! We dont need more matches. And the royal league is a fiasco anyway.


Svempa99:

Personally i think there would be more prestigious games. For me its more prestigious to meet Köpenhamn or Rosenborg then Häcken. The big derbys may still be played depending on which teams make it to the hypothetical scandinavian league.


NOTE:

Old Ullevi is being demolished soon to make way for the construction of the new old ullevi, scheduled for completion by mid-2008.

Id also like to take the oppurtunity to compare this stadiumboom to the arenaboom the swedish icehockeyleague went through with the result of massive popularityboost.


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

^^ wonderful?


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

What do you mean?


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Rausa said:


> Heres the final(?) plan for Kalmar FF's new stadium. Looks really good for such a small stadium, but it looks like there will be roof supports blocking the view for some seats hno:..
> 
> Capacity 13.500


surely it wouldnt cost much more to cantilever the roof and save the fans having to look past pillars?!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Rausa said:


> New renders of "Nya gammla Ullevi" in Gothenburg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome..uncomplicated...classy and fresh


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Il try to keep the opening post updated when it comes to the stadiuminformation. 

I have some new info, according to _SVT Text_ Halmstads new stadium will have a capacity of 14 000, and is preliminarily called "Nya Örjans vall" (New Örjans Vall).

About the stadium in Göteborg the supporters from all three affected clubs have came to an agreement that they will demand hybrid seat/stand terraces on three of the four sides, two on the short sides and one at the long sideline. The capacity with stands will be over 24 000 and without somewhere around 17 000- 18 000 i think (source www.gardakvarnen.se)

Il try to take some demolishingupdates of the old stadium maybe next week.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

News about the stadium in Göteborg, also renders.

http://www.gais.se/Fotboll/gais.nsf/0/0AEFDBD68771C88FC125725E0058CD5A

RENDERS:

http://www.gais.se/Fotboll/gais.nsf/0/C4A681BDFE02FE51C125725E00509EF6

Observe... standing terraces both on the lower and upper tier (those on the upper can be changed to seats).


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Looks ok...reminds me a bit of Brøndbys stadium:


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

^^It does actually. Of couse Brøndbys is a bit bigger. I guess all talks of an expansion is now pretty dead...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

yeah...why should they expans if they are going to play 1. division next season


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Oelanddk said:


> yeah...why should they expans if they are going to play 1. division next season


True, true...That would be fun to see, but also a bit boring for those of us who support the other team in the city...Still, I guess Odense could take their place...But thats OT, sorry..


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Here are some construction (and demolition) updates of the project in Göteborg

http://www.gaisare.se/

just click on the stadium.


Ive written down some ideas about how to enable a joint scandinavian league to work, on paper, it includes solutions for relegation/promotion and other issues. Il post it during the next week when i have no school.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

AKing said:


> Ive written down some ideas about how to enable a joint scandinavian league to work, on paper, it includes solutions for relegation/promotion and other issues. Il post it during the next week when i have no school.


Please post them when you have the time. I am very interested myself in all this...


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

cphdude said:


> Please post them when you have the time. I am very interested myself in all this...


I'm also very interested.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Still waiting....Any news??


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh im very sry. This weekend il do it. I forgot .

Anyhow the work on the new stadium in Göteborg is now well underway, i think i spotted some piling this tuesday. Also Malmös new stadium is confirmed to be completed in two years by themselves in an interview on SVT. 

Malmö is swedens richest club with over 10 million € in own capital, and is expecting to regularly be able to compete in CL/UEFA cup with the new stadium and higher turnover and capital.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Here it is:

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=E570E83B636AC5DC


I believe it would make for a very competitive league with that much to play for. Only problem is that the Danish leagues are played over winter. Dont know how to solve that other than that they have to change that. Or vice versa (highly unlikely becouse of the winterconditions in Sweden and Norway.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

AKing said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=E570E83B636AC5DC
> 
> ...


Personally I dont like calander years for football. If a team wins the tournement, that momentum should be used at once for international matches in CL or UEFA cup. Waiting maybe 10 months before that is just insane....

So I think it should be the European way, and I think with a little planing from all countries, that could work...


anyways, Ill read what you posted and respond later, though it may not be for a few days, im pretty swamped at the moment...


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

In general I support a nordic league, though only in the sence that it will replace the other national leagues. However if we do that we may end up giving up 1 or 2 CL qualifyer places. That may be okay, if it is replaced by more UEFA rounds. 

I also think that we need to keep each countries cup. That way we can ensure atleast one UEFA place to each countries. 

I am begining to see that there are many ways of doing this, and I think each countries should set down and try and figure out if this can be done. 

I dont remember the specific of your proposel, as I only read it once, and somehow forgot to save it I think. Any chance you could post it again? 

I do remember it being very specific and I doubt that I can ad much. It looked good, but can it be sold to each country...And to UEFA....


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Id love to repost it but cant find the document 

So if anyone has it please repost.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

WEBCAM for the göteborg project.


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

"Nya Gammla Ullevi" - funny name... :lol:


----------



## Vermeer (Apr 23, 2007)

*Why do you want a Scandinavian Leauge?*



cphdude said:


> In general I support a nordic league, though only in the sence that it will replace the other national leagues. However if we do that we may end up giving up 1 or 2 CL qualifyer places. That may be okay, if it is replaced by more UEFA rounds.
> 
> I also think that we need to keep each countries cup. That way we can ensure atleast one UEFA place to each countries.
> 
> ...


It’s a risky project to join leagues from different countries and I can not see any advantages by merging the leagues from the three Scandinavian countries. As far as I can see Scandinavia has no football clubs on mid European level. I know Rosenborg held a reasonable good European level and I know FC Copenhagen claims they are one of the richest clubs in Europe and that they made it to the CL once. It seems like Rosenborg has lost their glory, even thou they most likely will play CL this year. FC Copenhagen has never held a good European level and whatever they claims themselves, they do not have economy to buy themselves a place in Europe either. The fact that the company that owns the Club is rich does not mean that the club is rich.
No Swedish clubs have been close to European level after money completely took over European football. 
A competition consisting of the 5 – 6 best teams from each Scandinavian country would still be a competition between teams of the lowest European level. 

Maybe some of the clubs would get stronger finances, but not all of them. The TV-money would increase, but the ticket money would decrease. A match between AEK and Hammarby is more interesting than a match between AEK and Horsens. A match between Brann and Rosenborg is more interesting than a match between Brann and Elfsborg. 

Most likely Sweden would be the big looser in a Scandinavian competition. The stadium development has come much further in Norway and Denmark, than in Sweden. All Danish and Norwegian Teams playing in the two highest leagues will have new and modern stadiums before 2009. Sweden has started the talk about new stadiums, but as far as I know, only one is built (Elfsborg) and two clubs have started the construction (Malmo, Gothenburg). In Norway and Denmark the stadiums are owned by the club, except of FCK, where the stadium owns the club. In Sweden the stadiums will be owned by the municipalities and/or private investors. The stadiums will generate a lot of money for Norwegian and Danish clubs in the future, money Swedish clubs will miss, because they do not own their stadiums. The Scandinavian league may easy end in a situation where Danish and Norwegian clubs buy up the best Swedish players (meaning the players that don’t go to England, Italy, Spain, France, Germany, Netherlands, Scotland, Portugal, Greece, Turkey and so on) because the economy are stronger in RBK, Brann, VIF, Viking, FCK, Broendby, Odense, FC Midtjylland than in AEK, Malmo, IFK and Elfsborg.

It has taken more than 100 years to develop the Swedish, Danish and Norwegian football culture. How long do you think it will take to develop a Scandinavian football culture?



The Scandinavian leauges


----------



## Mickey_R (May 22, 2006)

Might add the newer renders of the Malmö FF Stadium. 




























The capacity for the MFF arena is either 21 000 sitting or 18 000 sitting with 6000 standing (People demand to stand in Sweden LOL)

Mickey


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

I like the one tiered stand behind the goal.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

good for sweden. hopefully their teams will grow with their stadiums.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

lmcm1990 said:


> good for sweden. hopefully their teams will grow with their stadiums.


*
That will never happen. At least not very much, Elfsborg (Swedish Champions) just got humiliated and kicked out by Valencia. Things must change soon. *


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

They were unlucky the be drawn with Valencia. If they would have gotten Ajax they would be playing in the CL right now :cheers:


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Vermeer said:


> It’s a risky project to join leagues from different countries and I can not see any advantages by merging the leagues from the three Scandinavian countries. As far as I can see Scandinavia has no football clubs on mid European level. I know Rosenborg held a reasonable good European level and I know FC Copenhagen claims they are one of the richest clubs in Europe and that they made it to the CL once. It seems like Rosenborg has lost their glory, even thou they most likely will play CL this year. FC Copenhagen has never held a good European level and whatever they claims themselves, they do not have economy to buy themselves a place in Europe either. The fact that the company that owns the Club is rich does not mean that the club is rich.
> No Swedish clubs have been close to European level after money completely took over European football.
> A competition consisting of the 5 – 6 best teams from each Scandinavian country would still be a competition between teams of the lowest European level.
> 
> ...


Another problem is that the football associations would have to join together or at least on the elite level work together to get UEFA places.



Chilenofuturista said:


> *
> That will never happen. At least not very much, Elfsborg (Swedish Champions) just got humiliated and kicked out by Valencia. Things must change soon. *



I dont agree, altough they got outplayed, they and the rest of Swedens clubs learned how hard they need to work to get have a chance, thats a valuable lesson, remember IFK Göteborg, they got humiliated too before they had some success in europe.

The expansion will really help the league. First of all the swedish league is so even, with the teams so close to each other 4 more games (total of 30 instead of 26) will help the truly best team win. Secondly there are many clubs in the second and even third division coming from cities with Allsvenskan potential (compared to current allsvenskan teams, for example clubs from Jönköping, Linköping, Umeå, Östersund, Norrköping, Växjö). Probably more young players will get a chance, simply becouse more players will play.

In a couple of years, the expansion of the league together with new stadiums will help the league be somewhat competitive in europe at least some years, and some clubs. We desperately need that.



Quintana said:


> I like the one tiered stand behind the goal.


I love one tiered stands too, would be even better to have one at one of the long sides, these passionate supporters deserve a good view .





ONE EXTRA NOTE
________________-

Why dont Europe take inspiration from Japan? Where they have many stadiums with stands starting a couple of meters above pitchlevel so even those at the lowest seats have a good view. Like the stadium used for the athletics world championships in Osaka.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

AKing said:


> Another problem is that the football associations would have to join together or at least on the elite level work together to get UEFA places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that becomes reality. I hope that Elfsborg learnt the lesson and I hope they'll return next year - stronger and better. But in order to learn this lesson well they must participate next season in some European Cup. I want this to happen. I want them to learn and apply the corrections next season. And believe me, I'm definitely not a fan of Elfsborg, nooo way, but I wish the best for the team from Knalleland (and other Swedish teams now that we're mentioning it).  

Yes, the Swedish league is very, very even. And I would like to see more teams from the rest of Sweden (winning the league and participating internationally) and not always the usual ones - teams from Stockholm, Gothenburg or Scania. 



AKing said:


> In a couple of years, the expansion of the league together with new stadiums will help the league be somewhat competitive in europe at least some years, and some clubs. We desperately need that.


:cheers: to that. I wish the same thing, may all of this become reality soon...really soon.


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not a fan of a joint Scandinavian league. As Veermeer said, Sweden would likely become a loser in such league. Remember that we have had a fantastic growth in interest the last 10 years in Swedish football and the crowds at the big derbies are on pair with some of the big leagues. And this despite the poor quality of the games! 

I also support the expansion of the league to 16 teams. Sure, there will probably be less percentage of high profile matches but Sweden is not only big cities. I think it's sound for the recruitment of top players that we have elite clubs all over the country, in regional capitals like Växjö, Norrköping, Borås, Sundsvall, Örebro. 

I think it benefits the interest for football in Sweden that there is an every week rivalry between big cities and small cities. The small cities must prosper too in a geographically big country like Sweden. So having big city features like culture institutions, universities and elite sports is vital. You can in fact say that a visit by AIK in Kalmar is similar to a visit from Riksteatern. It helps the Kalmar region prosper and keep its inhabitants.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Good points Svempa99. I too have grown increasingly sceptic to the idea of an scandinavian league, altough i have drawn up the details to make it technically possible (relegation/promotion wise). I have also come to understand some of the difficulties it involves. The conlusion is that it would probably be easier and better do what i happening now, expanding the league, expanding the number of substitutes to seven like in other leagues and encourage new facilities.

After all Sweden is about the size of Portugal, and i think we should take our inspiration for Allsvenskan from their topleague, not from say, Denmark (i think FCK has reached their peak).


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

Svempa99 said:


> And this despite the poor quality of the games!


This has always confused me about Swedish football. I think something like 3.2% of the adult population are licensed players (and about 15% of children), so there's strength in depth there, but it just doesn't seem to end up with great quality players in the Allsvenskan, despite some very good youth set-ups.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

CorliCorso said:


> This has always confused me about Swedish football. I think something like 3.2% of the adult population are licensed players (and about 15% of children), so there's strength in depth there, but it just doesn't seem to end up with great quality players in the Allsvenskan, despite some very good youth set-ups.


The good players leave quite early, not least becouse of the extreme taxlaws.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

*UPDATE*

Hammarby IF got their new stadium developement next to the Globe Arena approved by the city :cheers:. The stadium is preliminarily planned for a capacity of 30 000.

Djurgårdens IF got their developement dissapproved, it was planned for 25 000, also in Stockholm. They will try again though...



Webcam stream from the Göteborg project, progressing at a steady pace i guess












The next season will be the first one with 16 clubs in the league.


----------



## anti87 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's an webcam on Malmö FF new stadium

http://www.mff.se/swedbankstadion/webcam.asp


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Bump

Göteborg Update










Malmö Update


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

What happened to the new national stadium?
At Worldstadiums they have new pics?
Project changed?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
As far as I know that's the final design for the project that is shown at worldstadiums.com


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks. Do you have bigger pics?


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

I say it again - the new national stadium will be a new Globen - too big for domestic use, too small for international use - and unneccessary expensive.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Loranga said:


> I say it again - the new national stadium will be a new Globen - too big for domestic use, too small for international use - and unneccessary expensive.


I agree that it is the case for the club league. Maybe the best solution would be to have one for international use somewhere, and just a rebuilt Råsunda for AIK. They could always move big games to the international stadium. But then again, how do you justify all that investment just for an (primarily) international games football stadium? Most people dont care about grown men playing with balls... even as a relaxation . I guess the argument that concerts and other events can be hosted is one way.

And by the way, there are plans for a Scandinavium expansion :banana:


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Do you know how it is actually financed? Tax money?


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Loranga said:


> Do you know how it is actually financed? Tax money?


I guess swedbank pays for part of it.

Another part, most likely by the municipality (local tax money).

And another part from the state probably (national tax money), and another part from SvFF (which i guess is partly financed by the state?).

Or maybe by loan (which again means the people pays, because loans create credit which the productive people have to pay for in the end on behalf of the fraudalent thefts called modern speculative banks).

Oh what do you know i find this on a blog:



http://johannagraf.blogspot.com/2007/10/vi-ser-hur-solen-stiger-ver-swedbank.html said:


> Hela projektet kostar 16-17 MILJARDER och själva arenabygget nästan 2. Miljarder. Kronor. Nio nollor. Svindlande.
> 
> När jag först hörde talas om projektet snackades det inte ett ord om att Solna stad skulle vara med och finansiera. Tvärtom, det skulle inte kosta skattebetalarna en krona, sa det gamla kommunalrådet Gustâv. Det är förvisso sant, för det kommer inte att kosta skattebetalarna en krona, utan snarare sisådär 250-300 MILJONER kronor.


*Furthermore*



> Om arenana kostar 2 miljarder att bygga och detta lånas upp till 5% ränta så kostar ...




So in other words, its financed by a loan by swedbank, meaning that they will create up to 90% worth of what they loan out in new credit. Who will pay for this? It will create inflation which the people pay for by their labour, whether they want to or not. 

Say thanks to the speculative banks for making money of the productive people... (i.e. proceeding with their usual theft) hno: 





With that being said, the table is up on svenskfotboll.se, showing that it is two teams which will face degradation after the season, with a third one qualifying. So a maximum of 14 clubs staying in the league after a season, leaving room for better continuity.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Bump

Göteborg Update










Malmö Update











Allsvenskan 2008 (im dissapointed they didnt change it to "New/Nya Allsvenskan" and tried to create some hype in doing so... but well well... 16 teams this season)

Hammarby 2 2 0 0 6-3 3 6
IFK Göteborg 2 1 1 0 5-2 3 4
Helsingborgs IF 2 1 1 0 4-1 3 4
IF Elfsborg 2 1 1 0 4-1 3 4
Kalmar FF 2 1 1 0 3-1 2 4
Djurgården 2 1 1 0 3-2 1 4
Halmstads BK 2 1 1 0 2-1 1 4
Trelleborgs FF 2 1 0 1 3-2 1 3
Gefle IF 2 1 0 1 2-1 1 3
Örebro 2 1 0 1 2-4 -2 3
Malmö FF 2 0 2 0 2-2 0 2
GAIS 2 0 1 1 2-4 -2 1
AIK 2 0 1 1 0-3 -3 1
IFK Norrköping FK 2 0 0 2 1-4 -3 0
Ljungskile SK 2 0 0 2 1-4 -3 0
GIF Sundsvall 2 0 0 2 3-8 -5 0


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

whats up with the 50k national stadium?


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

The financing seems to have been solved, and it will apparently be called swedbank arena/stadion.

Its planned for completion by 2011.


----------



## Vermeer (Apr 23, 2007)

This tread was opened in September 2006 and the reason was the Swedish football stadium boom. Has the construction of any other stadiums than the ones in Gothenburg and Malmo started during these 1, 5 years? Will the planned stadiums being built or will it continue to be exciting plans and nothing more?


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Vermeer said:


> This tread was opened in September 2006 and the reason was the Swedish football stadium boom. Has the construction of any other stadiums than the ones in Gothenburg and Malmo started during these 1, 5 years? Will the planned stadiums being built or will it continue to be exciting plans and nothing more?


Many of them will. First of a lot has happened. Most notably the league has been expanded to 16 clubs. So hopefully that will encourage the development. Furthermore, many planning and financing issues have been resolved, not least for the new national stadium.

Most of the stadiums will probably be built, especially in Halmstad and Kalmar.

It depends a lot on how the clubs do though, the Öster proposal for example, probably wont happen unless they do really good since they do no longer play in Allsvenskan. But on the other hand IFK Norrköpings chances are considerably higher now that they play in the highest division and have one of the highest attendances.

There are several Swedish cities of considerable size who dont have very good clubs though; Linköping, Jönköping, Umeå...

However this is a moderately sized nation population wise, even four-five allsvenskan stadiums would be considered a boom. The league I could see Sweden being able to compete with is Portugal, however the climate here is not that advantegous for football, nor are the tax levels. I think thats the two largest obstacles. And maybe the interest, grown men playing with balls isnt that prioritized, but i think thats the most minor issue actually.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Its picking up pace here in Sweden...

Hammarby's new stadium has just been confirmed to stand ready by 2012. It will have a capacity of 30 000 spectators.











What do you think about it? Its probably a very preliminary design.

SOURCE | http://stockholm.city.se/sport/2008/04/14/Har_ar_Bajens_nya_arena/


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Alle said:


> Its picking up pace here in Sweden...
> 
> Hammarby's new stadium has just been confirmed to stand ready by 2012. It will have a capacity of 30 000 spectators.
> 
> ...


That is really fantastic. By the way that seems to have a retractable roof, right?


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## veronika (Sep 29, 2006)

Great little stadium but whats with the location? Seems quite tight for such a good facility.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Two interieur renderings can be seen in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267028

...it's really good looking!

BTW the capacity will be 3000*1* not 30000


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

veronika said:


> Great little stadium but whats with the location? Seems quite tight for such a good facility.


I'm not sure if the rendering is scale accurate, but anyway finding space to build a stadium is quite hard in Stockholm. The green areas are heavily protected by law so the parking space and stores that are on that area today will be demolished. The location is also just south of the Stockholm Globe Arena so the intention from the city council is to keep that event area intact. The road that passes to the left of the stadium in the picture is even called Arenavägen (Arena road).


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't see any parking lot in the rendering. How about the public transportations around the stadium? Is there any metroline stopping near the stadium?


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Carrerra said:


> I don't see any parking lot in the rendering. How about the public transportations around the stadium? Is there any metroline stopping near the stadium?


There's a metrostop called Globen right next to well... Globen (the big sphere shape you see in the picture, which is,if you don't know an icehockey and multipurpose arena). So it's quite well served with public transportation I guess.

As for parking, I don't know exactly, but I suppose whatever facilities Globen uses will also be availible to the new stadium, and maybe we'll see an underground parking facility?

Anyway, by the looks of it, the new stadium look SUPREME. I'm so jealous at the developments in Sweden at the moment  Not only are you getting a lot of new stadia, but they're something more than your averege bland square.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, staff


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks there. The Malmö arena looks great btw. Keep us updated.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Is the one in the right Malmo FF's present homeground?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Yes, that concrete piece of crap was built for the 1958 World Cup and seats 26.500.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

what will happen to it?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
It will be refurbished and used as an athletic venue (by the local track and field club), also hosting some concerts. It (the south tribune) is listed as 'cultural heritage' and cannot be demolished.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Update from today, 080612 from the website of Malmö City;

Click the image for huge size



It's certainly not the largest or most advanced stadium out there, but it is going to be amazingly tight with great atmosphere.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Why are they behind with one tier?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
They have been building one tribune at a time (see below). Don't ask me why though.


Dec 17, 2007










Feb 22, 2008










Apr 18, 2008










Current (webcam)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

maybe it was cheaper?


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> maybe it was cheaper?


Obviously. It looks like they limited themselves to only 2 cranes. So, they were on a very tight and restrained construction schedule and budget.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The standing tier of the supporter stand is almost done at Malmö Stadion.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

*This one would be a first...*

http://www.cykelklubben.se/pdf/Multisporthall.pdf


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

That is amazing where is it?


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

would be cheaper and more feasible to build two seperate arenas...


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

bing222 said:


> That is amazing where is it?


Look at the domain it's ".se".It's a Swedish website.


PS.What about capacity?


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

It´s basically a brain child of few people within Swedish cycling assosiation. They want indoor velodrom to be built somewhere in Sweden. My guess the somewhere near the capital. 

Btw, hngcm, I agree.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Velodrom in Sweden is needed like baseball stadium in Poland or motorcycle speedway track in Spain.I means it's total unneeded


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

likasz said:


> Velodrom in Sweden is needed like baseball stadium in Poland or motorcycle speedway track in Spain.I means it's total unneeded


That could not be farther from the truth. Cycling is popular in Sweden, either day to day commute or excersize. They feel that in order to improve status or the sport you need a velodrome. I agree, I think there is a big potential for velodrome cycling in Sweden. Maybe even more that road cycling.


----------



## Siegfried (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't you think it's better to build the velodrome UNDER the football field, because in football you need to rise the ball over the field and probably the ball can crash with the roof and that could make the game more difficult. But the bicycle won't rise up to the roof!!! :lol:


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

canarywondergod said:


> thats quite possibly one of the best ideas possible! if you need the toilet you can still watch the action! amazing


Its like asking for accidents to happen :lol: *joke*.

Well done Malmö. I like the standin terraces part, well done for the supporters, altough it could rather have been at the long side, but its good anyhow.

... "Test sitting your chair" , haha 



*Göteborg update, from higab.se*

'Gamla Ullevi'


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Alle said:


> ... "Test sitting your chair" , haha


Haha, I know. The sad thing is, that when I went there to take photos of the model, there were several people "test sitting" the new chairs.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Alle said:


> Well done Malmö. I like the standin terraces part, well done for the supporters, altough it could rather have been at the long side, but its good anyhow.


Why would you rather see the standing terraces at the long side? That's rarely seen.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Standing places at the touchlines? That's really fresh idea! I wish someone would try it some day


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The standing terraces were actually on along the long-sides on the current Malmö Stadion, but I guess on the new one, the space on the long-sides is far to "valuable" to be given to the "hardcore" supporters. The seats along the long sides will cost from 29€ wherever you sit, iirc.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

New pano taken from the north east corner of the new Malmö Stadium;


----------



## Vermeer (Apr 23, 2007)

staff said:


> New pano taken from the north east corner of the new Malmö Stadium;


Getting more and more impressive. I am not convinced that this is the best of all mid-size stadiums in Europe, but I think it will be the most beautiful. Unfortunately it’s the end where the photo is taken from, that makes this stadium special and supporter friendly. When is the first match supposed to be played?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Probably when the swedish league starts again next march (I think).


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Yup, end of March or beginning of April...


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Overview pic from the north;











And a similar pic of the old stadium taken from the new one, from the south;










Can you spot the Turning Torso?


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, staff. The stadium is cool indeed!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

New Malmö Stadion pano from the south-east corner.









Bengt Håkansson


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Do you know the colour of the seats?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Sky blue, the colour of Malmö FF.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Do you know the style of the seats?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^











Same as in Soccer City, New Wembley etc..


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

wow it can be folded. Good


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Folded seats are the best ones


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
They're being rigged now.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

More seats are in place now. The whole fitting will probably be done some time next week.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Staff, thanks for the pics! They are bery good!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Since only 30.000+ stadiums are allowed to have separate threads, I thought we'd do like the Swiss and make a compilation of all the stadiums/clubs in the Swedish main flight league in this thread (first post, preferably). 

I'll start out with my local club - Malmö FF. Feel free to use this template when adding other clubs.


-----------------------------------------------










*Malmö Fotbollförening*


*City:* Malmö
*City Pop:* 285.000
*Metro Pop:* 630.000 / 3.650.000 (Copenhagen-Malmö MSA)


*18x League:*

1944, 1949, 1950, 1951,
1953, 1965, 1967, 1970,
1971, 1974, 1975, 1977,
(1985), 1986, (1987), 
1988, (1989), 2004.


*14x Cup:*

1944, 1946, 1947, 1951,
1953, 1967, 1973, 1974,
1975, 1978, 1980, 1984,
1986, 1989.


*International Merits: *
Champions League (then European Cup) runners-up, 1979
Qualified for European Cup 11x
Qualified for Cup-Winners Cup 6x
Qualified for UEFA Cup 16x
Qualified for Intertoto Cup 28x


*Home Ground:*

*Sponsor Name:* Swedbank Stadion
*UEFA Name:* Malmö New Stadium
*League Capacity:* 18.000 seated + 6.000 standing
*UEFA Capacity:* 21.000 all seated
*V.I.P. Boxes:* 54
*Club Seats:* 3000
*Restaurant capacity:* 2250
*Inauguration:* Mid-April 2009
*Construction Cost:* ~ €65 million (at construction start)
*Design:* Fojab Arkitekter / Berg Arkitektkontor AB

*International:* Main Venue at UEFA Under21 Championship 2009






































Live webcam, facing south:








































*Old Home Ground:*

*Sponsor Name:* -
*UEFA Name:* Malmö Stadium
*League Capacity:* 27.500 (UEFA: ~11.000-16.000)
*Inauguration:* 1958

*International:* FIFA World Cup 1958 Venue, UEFA Euro 1992 Venue


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

(1985), 1986, (1987), 
1988, (1989), 2004.

Why ()?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
The Swedish league used a play-off system during some years in the 1980s, ie. the winner of the league wasn't actually guaranteed the gold medal, but had to play for it in a knock-out stage. Those years (85, 87, 89) MFF won the league but not the knock-out (and gold medal).


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

So there are not official championship titles 
Which team is record champion?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
IFK Göteborg, with 18 golds in total.

League Wins:
*Malmö 18*, Göteborg 13

Play-off Wins:
Malmö 2, *Göteborg 5*

Gold medals (official):
Malmö 15, *Göteborg 18*

EDIT:
Cup gold medals:
*Malmö 14*, Göteborg 5


IFK Göteborg also has 2 UEFA Cup gold medals, from 1982 and 1987 (while Malmö has a Champions League/European Cup Silver).


As you can probably understand - it's usually a violent debate between Göteborg- and Malmö supporters as soon as the discussion whether which club is the most successful comes up in Sweden. :lol:

There's no doubt whatsoever though that IFK Göteborg has the most championship titles.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The latest pics from the new stadium in Göteborg:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

But IFk's new stadium will be smaller?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
18.800 total league capacity (including 3800 standing). It will be shared by IFK Göteborg and two other clubs in the Göteborg area.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah. Thats is.
More titles but smaller stadium.

Which club is the most popular one?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The clubs with the most supporters are AIK (Sthlm), Malmö, Göteborg, Djurgården (Sthlm) and Hammarby (Sthlm). AIK probably has the most supporters from their own city, and I'd say that Djurgården has the most supporters from their non-local area (ie. the rest of the country) - kind of the "Juventus" of Sweden. 

AIK, Göteborg and Malmö are the classic "big three" in Sweden though.


Btw, I added cup gold medals in my earlier post (Malmö 14, Göteborg 5).


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Why is AIK TOP3?
IFK Norrköping (12)
Örgryte IS (11)
Djurgårdens IF (11)

Have got more championships than AIk (10)


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Well, that's "just how it is" - those are the three "giants" of Swedish football (well actually it's rather only Göteborg and Malmö, but I suppose Stockholm needs one as well ). Perhaps it is based on the All-time League Table? Norrköping and Örgryte are "classic" clubs but are very small and have few supporters in comparison.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Norrköping (currently in the 2nd division "Superettan") are currently renovating their stadium. Update:









All old seats removed, West stand









Restaurant façade almost finished, North stand in the foreground









Northeastern corner underway









Not much new at the East stand


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

staff said:


> ^^
> The Swedish league used a play-off system during some years in the 1980s, ie. the winner of the league wasn't actually guaranteed the gold medal, but had to play for it in a knock-out stage. Those years (85, 87, 89) MFF won the league but not the knock-out (and gold medal).


Thanks for the infos about Swedish play-off system in the 80s. In fact we also uses it to determine the *official* champion of the year since 2004. Unlike what sercan said above, only the winner of a play off, not a league, is regarded as the official champion of the year here in South Korea. 

To be specific, after the regular 26 league games, the top 6 clubs are quilified for a play off where the club which won the league goes directly to the final stage i.e. it is guaranteed at least a runner up of the play off, and the runner up of the league goes directly to a kind of semi-final stage(But it has only one match unlike ordinary knockout stages), therefore, can secure at least the third place of the play off. 

The other 4 clubs compete this way ; in the first knockout stage, the 6th place VS the 3rd place and the 5th place VS the 4th place, and then, the winner of the former VS the winner of the latter in the second knockout, and then, the winner of the second knockout VS the runner up of the league I mentioned above in the semi-final.

Fyi, all the play off matches are played one time in the homeground of a club which has higher standings in the league than its counterpart does, except a play off final which is played on two legs where the winner of the league always has its home game in the second leg for the purpose of giving some advantages to the league winner.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
That's pretty much exactly how it went down in Sweden during the 80s, ie. the winner of the play-offs (and not the league) was the official champion. This is the reason Göteborg has the most championship titles despite only having won the league 13 times while Malmö has won the league 18 times. 

I really don't like the play-off thing. I believe something similar (except that the league winner is actually the official champion, whereas the other clubs play-off for the other cup spots) was introduced in the Netherlands a while back. Not sure if it's still in use though. Is there any special reason this system is in use in Korea?


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

1. There is no promotion/relegation system in South Korean football league
2. There are only two teams per league in Asia which are qualified for Asian Champions League until last year and for South Korea, one is the winner of K league and the other is the winner of Korean FA Cup (But ACL regulations changed and from this year on, up to 4 teams per league can go to ACL and K Leauge was given 4-team participation right) 

Those facts imply that around the end of the league, there isn't anything that can draw fans' attention in South Korea, except a race for the championship of the league. In order to solve the problem, a play off system was introduced to K League again in 2004. Of course 'again' means it had been used in the past.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Makes sense. Particularly since there is no relegation!

Thanks for the info. Can't say I know much about Korean league football. I know the Urawa Reds from Japan, and I followed Shanghai Shenhua FC when I lived in Shanghai (and try to see their games when I go there).


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

It is natural for you not to know much about South Korean football. I know well that for now, our league is an outsider in world football. However I'm sure it will keep growing and growing until it catches attention of many football fans around the world. 

Thanks for your attention, Staff


----------



## soccerzlatan (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice pictures of the norrköping stadium STAFF! Are you photographing yourself or are these renderings from some page? Looking forward to more "Parken"-updates!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Sorry, they're not my pics. 
The Norrköping pics are from the Stadium thread over in the Nordic & Baltic local forums, whereas all the Malmö Stadium updates are by Malmö FF's official stadium website - www.swedbankstadion.se (photographer Bengt Håkansson).


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

A larger update from Malmö Stadium today;

East end,










South east corner,










North end,










A restaurant in the northern part,










Cladding on the northern end,










East tribune,










Some advertising (Carlsberg, which owns Falcon Beer, has the naming rights to the west tribune),










Panorama from the western stand,










Panorama from the southern stand,










Pics from www.swedbankstadion.se as usual.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Black facade. Looks great. IMO better than Allianz raspberry


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The webcam at Malmö Stadium is finally showing something of interest again, as you can follow the progress of the cladding of the northern side.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

New Malmö Stadium update (January 20);


Towards the south west corner;











Work being done one the north section of the stadium;











A big restaurant will be located here;











Installing the speakers;











Most of the seats are in place by now;











North stand;










All photos by Bengt Håkansson, as usual.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Restaurant will be reallly hige? Capacity?

What will be above / behind the north stadn? The restaurant?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Restaurant, sports bar, and Malmö FF offices. 

The capacity for that restaurant is 2000 guests.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I am quite interested of the interior design and concept do you have pics?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
None whatsoever unfortunately. 
Very few renderings have been released of this stadium since it was announced. Hardly any interior pictures at all.

I guess we'll have to wait some 80 more days.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Based on Staff's template... I will do GAIS and maybe IFK Göteborg and ÖIS after that. By the way is (was) the Intertoto cup something you qualify(ied) for? I thought it worked by application.


-----------------------------------------------








*Göteborgs Atlet- & Idrottssällskap*

*General Information and Trivia*

One of the three classic football clubs in the Göteborg area, Göteborgs Atlet- & Idrottssällskap, abbreviated GAIS, was founded (by students if memory serves me correct) 11th March 1894 in the district of Vasastan, aligned relatively centrally in the city. It has had it's most successfull years so far during the late 19th century and the first half of the 20th century, during which it was at times arguably one of the most important clubs for (elite level especially) athletic practitioners in the Göteborg area. 

It's track and field and general athletics section had major success in the early years of the club, during it's peak the club's medal yield in the Swedish championships trailed only to the most succesfull athletics club in Sweden during those times; Örgryte IS. It took some time for the football section to get setup, mainly because to do so it had to be voted for in a club meeting, and football did not yet have a big reputation in the nation, with many of the GAIS members hesitating to consider it worthy of being practiced and organized by the club (interesting since the roots of football stretch to activities that have been practiced since antiquity, its health benefits recognized by observers of those ancient times). Despite this there were already some members who had started to practice the sport activity, inspired not least by Örgryte IS who had been one of the main pioneers of the game in Sweden. And so finally it was officially recognized in 1897, it's earliest matches against the nation leading other Göteborg area club; Örgryte IS, ended with heavy defeat. But that would soon change, with a certain three clubs from the area ending up dominating the football scene in Sweden two decades later. This dominance was not always appreciated by the Swedish football federation, based in Stockholm, which literally threw GAIS out of league participation in 1916 with the intention to decentralize the league. The interesting thing here being that GAIS was not the worst placed club from the Göteborg area during the past season, having reached a stable mid-table position.

The club was not only the most succesfull, so far, in the late 19th century and the first half of the 20th century, but it was probably also considerably better managed than at certain later times. As evidenced by the fact that in the club house, where team photos can be observed from as far back as 1911, only ten are missing and all of them are actually from recent times, the oldest from 1968 and the most recent one missing being from 1994. Furthermore, the original 19th century banner that was carried by the club into athletic events is also still preserved.

So it is no surprise then to find out that the club went on a rollercoaster ride in the league system during the last half of the 20th century, until it was, hopefully definitely, established in the top tier division again in 2006 during the management/coaching of Roland Nilsson and Hans Gren.

_The original banner can be seen below _










GAIS took the initiative to setup the West Swedish Football league (Västsvenska Fotbollsserien) in 1912, in which it played until it entered the Swedish league just a couple of seasons later. GAIS also beat Örgryte IS for the first time this season, when they won a match against the aforementioned club with one to nothing, something that was given a lot of media publicity.

GAIS also had a relatively successfull icehockey section started in the 50's, which was unfortunately folded due to the economical strain it had on the club. However, during its short time it managed to pioneer a few technicalities in Swedish Icehockey. The rivalry and competition that GAIS Icehockey enjoyed with Västra Frölunda (now known as Frölunda Indians) generated good attendance numbers. 

Today, GAIS also has a separate bandy section which now plays centrally in Göteborg on Heden, with the ambition to play in the top Swedish bandy division. GAIS also briefly had Bandy activities starting in 1917, with regional success, so it is not something completely new for the club.

*City:* Göteborg
*City Pop:* ~500.100
*Metro Pop:* ~900.300

*Swedish League*

*Winners:* 1919*, 1922*, 1922/1923 (Swedish Football League)**, 1924/1925 (The first Allsvenskan ever), 1926/1927, 1930/1931, 1953/1954
*Runners up:* 1920/1921, 1923/1924 
*Third Placed:* 1915/1916, 1927/1928, 1931/1932, 1948/1949, 1989

*These years it was not really a league but was played in a cup format.
**GAIS, IFK Göteborg and Örgryte IS ended up boycotting the playoffs due to unreasonable behaviour by the football federation, so the gold ended up being given to AIK, altough GAIS actually won its western division and the league final against AIK [1]

*Swedish Cup*

1942

*Västsvenska Serien (the 1912 based one)*

1912, 1914, 1916, 1917

*International Merits: *
Qualified for UEFA Cup 2x
*Home Ground:*

*Name:* Gamla Ullevi (anno 2009)
*League Capacity:* 18 800
*International Usage* The National Stadium for the Swedish Women's national football team



















*Alternate Ground:*

*Name:* Ullevi (Otherwise an athletics stadium, formerly named Nya Ullevi)
*Capacity:* ~45 000 (it gets considerably modified ahead of every event it seems, so no point in keeping up with the details)

*Old Home Ground:*

*Name* Gamla Ullevi (anno 1916) 
*League Capacity:* 18 000 in later years, Record: 32 357 (set by Örgryte, but I think a GAIS vs Malmö FF match in the 30's or so was pretty close to that number as well)

East Stand










North Stand










West 











South (Away supporters)










[1] http://www.gais.se/Fotboll/gais.nsf/0/6BC7BDEB02B2D230C1256F2C0049B51B








_______________________________________________

I will see if I have time with Örgryte IS, founded in 1887, when Örgryte was a municipality of its own, it has since been incorporated into Göteborg. And IFK Göteborg.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Malmö New Stadium, January 26th


Northern end










West side










South end entrance foundation










Upper tier hallway/entrances










Box seat hallway/entrances










South tribune










North east corner










Old stadium on the right. Stadium square preps..










Stadium square preps










All photos by Bengt Håkansson via Malmö FF


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

And a tour of the nearly finished stadium by Malmö FF fan site Himmelriket;


One of the two huge stairways leading up to the "hardcore supporter stand"/northern tribune;










One of the four entrances to the actual tribune. I like the materials used - reminds me of the Copenhagen Metro










Northern stand










East tribune. Some seats on the lower tier will be switched for white ones, depicting the letters "M F F".










The pitch looks like it is in good condition despite the recent cold weather with temperatures below zero.










Boxes/suites between the two tiers










Two different kinds of railings being tested










Entrance to the lower tiers. Many walls and other details will be painted in Malmö FF's blue colours










Substitutes' bench










More photos here.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

great tour
hope that one 1 day they will add a 3rd tier


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Then Malmö FF has to increase its average attendance figures quite drastically.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Whats the current one?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Too lazy to get the numbers right now, but I think it was slightly less than 15.000. Is has been between 15.000-20.000 the last 5-6 seasons.. 
When the team is "good", such as the championship year in 2004, the average is around 20.000. This was at the old stdium from the 1950s though - hopefully the new one will attract larger crowds!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

2008: 11.194
2007: 13.364
2006: 13.665
2005: 15.962
2004: 20.061
2003: 18.700
2002: 13.058
2001: 11.315
2000: 6.156 (2nd League)
1999: 7.015 
1998: 7.014
1997: 6.820 
1996: 5.244
1995: 5.537
1994: 5.817
1993: 5.846
1992: 4.823
1991: 4.005

IMO the average in the new sadtium will be 20,000-25,000


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Yes, hopefully. The 90s was the worst decade in the club's history (0 championship titles) and it followed a decade with many golds (the 80s). This was also when violence became common in Swedish stadiums, so nearly all the spectators disappeared from the league. 

I think as long as Malmö is among the top 3 teams throughout this year, it will be more or less full in the new stadium.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Small update from the new Malmö Stadium - Feb 13th;


Large VIP box/loge/palco,











VIP bathroom, with "action view". 











Northern end entrance,











East side,











Photos by Bengt Håkansson via Malmö FF


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Time-lapse made from webcam images of the construction of the new Malmö Stadium. It ends in September '08 or so because that's when it was "closed".


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

Zeno2 said:


> Didn't notice the rendering before, but still, it doesn't grab me by the balls.
> The outside remains very depressing due to the overall black colour.
> A stadium event should be fun you know, here it feels like entering a huge funeral home.
> 
> ...


I agree that the roof should have been a bit bigger, preferably with glass. The same goes for Gamla Ullevi in Göteborg. But remember that these are Swedish stadiums and the low sun angle stops us from building stadiums like San Siro. Hell, even down there the roof takes away too much light with poor grass as a consequence. The oversized steel truss construction might be due to our northern latitude too, because our roofs must withstand meters of snow. That's heavy! 

I think Swedbank Stadion will look really good from the outside. I was a bit skeptic when I saw the renderings at first. It's no beauty exactly but hey, I think stadiums should be intimidating. And the design suits this location with good deal of space around it. The inside was a disappointment when I saw the first renderings. I thought that it was a misstake to take away the upper tier for the supporter's section. Sure, I understand why they did it, but it makes the stadium less beautiful. But in a way I can see that it's a part of the design, it puts the end side with all the home fans in focus, also emphasised but the orientation of the stadium in relation to Malmö Stadion and the city. This design reminds me of Stockholms stadion. It's quite unique, so thumbs up for that!

Gamla Ullevi is located more centrally with streets along two sides of the stadium and two sides next to buildings. I think the chosen design suits that location, a flamboyant design like Swedbank wouldn't fit. However, now when it's built I can feel that it looks a bit too raw. The backsides of the tribunes look a bit monotone. It will hopefully get more vivid when the stores open. And there is also enough space to build more commersial spaces around the stadium in the future. 

I love the uniform design of the tribunes on Gamla Ullevi. And they are really steep. However, it bugs me that they didn't build it as beautiful as I hoped. Somewhat ugly colors on chairs and isles. "Industrial" lighting fixtures. And the ground level outside the stadium is lower that the street level. Because of this the stores don't connect really to the streets. 

There is one interesting aspect of Gamla Ullevi too. It pays tribute to the history of the old stadium. What do I mean? Well, the main entrance to the stadium is located where it always has been, in the street corner Ullevigatan-Nya Allén. And it's surprisingly open (which the pictures here don't show really). Usually you don't want the corners to be too open but here it's pretty cool that you actually can see the pitch from the outside. 

Another thing from the old stadium is the few rows on the lower tier. It reminds me of the old main tribune, were there were a few rows of standing places below the actual tribune. It was my favorite place in the stadium. It would have been really cool if they would have offered standing places all around the lower tier in the new stadium too. The feeling standing there when the stadium was packed was very special, you were really close to the game. But that's just nostalgia of course. 

Well, both stadiums will be quite great (I hope)!


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Svempa99 said:


> ...
> There is one interesting aspect of Gamla Ullevi too. It pays tribute to the history of the old stadium. What do I mean? Well, the main entrance to the stadium is located where it always has been, in the street corner Ullevigatan-Nya Allén. And it's surprisingly open (which the pictures here don't show really). Usually you don't want the corners to be too open but here it's pretty cool that you actually can see the pitch from the outside.
> 
> Another thing from the old stadium is the few rows on the lower tier. It reminds me of the old main tribune, were there were a few rows of standing places below the actual tribune. It was my favorite place in the stadium. It would have been really cool if they would have offered standing places all around the lower tier in the new stadium too. The feeling standing there when the stadium was packed was very special, you were really close to the game. But that's just nostalgia of course.
> ...


I personally think nostalgia and tribute to the history of previous stadia are an enormeous plus in those few modern stadia that actually do have them.
Those are what make the big difference in comparison to a sterile arena.
It makes it much easier for the fans to feel home, for them to accept or maybe even love the new stadium. sadly most clubs don't pay much attention to those aspects nowadays when building their own brand bew modern stadium. And often the architecture is modern but not very specific for the local club itself. Most modern stadia look like they could have been constructed anywhere else in the world just as well. And that's very sad.
The fans of a club that honors its own history the old stadium when building a new one are usually much better off than if that doesn't happen, because they have their own unique stadium then. 
Here where I live in Aachen the old stadium is 81 years old, now and everyone loves it. Here it is extremely difficult for the fanbase to accept any new stadium as their furure new home. Only because the clubofficials and fans communicated so intensely and most likely because the architect that designed the new stadium used to visit the old stadium to see the clubs matches himself. The new stadium here that is just being built is kind of a modern reincarnation of the old stadium as much as it can be. Anyone from outside the club most likely won't notice what's special about the new stadium that's under construction, because they don't feel as homely there like the local fans do. 
But the stadiums history, the character, those are what really makes the unique "spirit" of a stadium, no matter wether it's old or new. And most modern stadia do lack this spirit, especially if they don't match the clubs own unique character very well.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Svempa99 said:


> I agree that the roof should have been a bit bigger, preferably with glass.


A part of the roof is actually made of glass, due to the low angle of the sun in northern Europe.

See here:


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

staff said:


> A part of the roof is actually made of glass, due to the low angle of the sun in northern Europe.


Very good decision. I would like to see more glass (or rather plastics) in our Nordic stadium roofs. I don't know why we haven't seen much of that yet. Cost maybe. Not enough load bearing for the snow maybe. And maybe the owners anticipates a not so distant future with artificial turf. Then the extra cost for the glass would be for nothing, but a few years costly green-keeping is OK.


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

Alemanniafan said:


> The new stadium here that is just being built is kind of a modern reincarnation of the old stadium as much as it can be.


Thanks for an interesting post! I checked out your new stadium and it looks swell! However, one could argue that when a club turns a page in it's history by investing big in a new stadium, then it's also time for a fresh design. 

When it comes to Gamla Ullevi, the new ground here in Göteborg, I am not 100% convinced that it was the best decition. They could either have built it much more expensive, let's say a 30-50.000 stadium with retractable roof. Then it would have replaced Ullevi as the multi-use event stadium. 

Or they could have built it much cheaper. They could have demolished the three wooden terrasses, and replaced them with three modern tribunes with similar design as the main tribune from the 30s. It still would have been a great stadium, although with open corners. 

The currently built stadium is something in between.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Update from the new Malmö Stadium, feb 18th - covered in the snow that fell two night ago!





























































All photos by Bengt Håkansson via Malmö FF


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Snow again... Sweden is absolutely snow country Wow...


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
What you see in the pics is pretty rare! The few days it snows in Malmö every winter, it almost never stays on the ground more than a couple of hours. This time the ground has been white for 2-3 days!


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Svempa99 said:


> Thanks for an interesting post! I checked out your new stadium and it looks swell! However, one could argue that when a club turns a page in it's history by investing big in a new stadium, then it's also time for a fresh design.


Yes, of course. And in some cases that might surely be a better or more apropriate approach. But in my personal opinion that's just very rarely the case. And when it's well done a good architect can in some cases very successfully combine a new and fresh, modern design with traditional elements, nostalgica and paying a tribute to the history of the club and previous stadium/stadia. 
Let me mention two very famous stadia as examples here, the Olympiastadion in Berlin and the Wembley stadium in London. 
The Olympiastadion in Berlin was under protection because of its historic value and its oustanding architecture, so of course not much could be changed when it was modernized. Out of that necessity just a low flat white roof was put on top of it, with an opening towards the Olympic torch.
Well this stadium looks spectacular and is a great example of modern design integrated into an old the historic stadium. It really worked ot very well and the history has been well preserved with the modernsation.
The Wembley stadium on the other hand has been completely torn down and replaced with a modern Bowl type arena. A spectacular stadium also with the gigantic arch over the roof. But the new stadium really doesn't have anything in common with the old wembley stadium it's architecture and the twin towers. I think that is pretty sad. because despite the fact that the new wembley stadium is great and spectacular, it in fact does look like it could have been built anywhere else also, in Paris, Madrid, Dubai, Sydney or Tokyo just as well for example. It doesn't look specifically british or anything like the old wembley stadium. I believe one could have build a new wembley stadium just as spectacular with some stylistic elements of the old stadium. Maybe preserving the twin towers or building some new modern structure that resembles those former twin towers in some way, instead of building this gigantic arch, wich of couse is nice anyways. I just believe as nice as the stadium is, it would have been better to build a real unique modern wembley stadium, paying tribute to the history of this great stadium instead of just a constructing modern stadium there in its place to just replace it all with. The new Wembley stadium could have just as well been just a spectacular "new chapter" so to speak keeping the old pages and architectural elements and not rewriting an entirely "new book" instead, by tearing the whole previous stadium down and replacing it all with something entirely different, as nice as it all might be.



> When it comes to Gamla Ullevi, the new ground here in Göteborg, I am not 100% convinced that it was the best decition. They could either have built it much more expensive, let's say a 30-50.000 stadium with retractable roof. Then it would have replaced Ullevi as the multi-use event stadium.
> 
> Or they could have built it much cheaper. They could have demolished the three wooden terrasses, and replaced them with three modern tribunes with similar design as the main tribune from the 30s. It still would have been a great stadium, although with open corners.
> 
> The currently built stadium is something in between.


Yes that might have been a better solution, who knows. But probably the bigger solution you suggest would have been to expensive, or not able to be financed. So maybe the chosen solution might have been the best one available. Who knows, I can not really judge that.
But I like the architecture of both stadia here the one in Malmö and the Gamla Ullevi. They both really do look swedish and each do remind a little of the previous stadia with a unique and fairly modern design. A, what probably most people view as spectacular, organic bubblestructure instead of the chosen design would not have been better. It would far more likely just have resembled some small cheap copy of a bigger stadium elsewhere instead, unless it would really have been a very rare and remarcable architecture. The stadia shown here might not look quite as spectacular as some other modern famous ones, but I think they really suit the clubs and cities well and they do look very nice. Malmö is not Madrid or Valencia and having an own stadiumarchitecture is far better than just a cheap copy of the big sculptured arenas all over the world, I believe. I for example am also really very glad, we here in Aachen aren't building any small version of the Allianzarena or the Birdsnest, the Camp Nou, Stade de France... Wembley or whatever. A truely new Tivoli, that is so far better than all those other possibilities. And you folks in Malmö and Göteborg are also better of with what you're building than a cheap tiny immitation of these famous stadia above.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Installing the white seats to form the letters M F F!
































Mounts for one of the video screens:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I love this 1 tier stand
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3503/3291312188_2a036ae2c0_o.jpg

Which the new GS satdium would have one.
Damn suit demand


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Yeah it was pretty much the only demand "the people" (the supporters) were able to get through. The rest of the stadium is "suitified".


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

25,000-40,000 seaters are fashionable nowadays
NYC, Antalya,Konya,Cracow,Hoffenheim,Leverkusen,Dresden,Moscow (CSKA and Spartak), Gdańsk, Wrocław, Dniepropietrowsk, Lviv, Odessa, Kharkiv,Houston and Malmo.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
This is 24.000 so it doesn't quite qualify.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

New Malmö Stadium, Feb 23rd;


South main entrance,











Some hallway pics;





























Kiosk;











Corner entrance;











Facade "stripes";











Overview. Still some snow in here from last week's snow inferno.











A quarter of the big-screen display;











Parts of the big-screen being transported into the stadium. The big-screen displays will be 55 m2 in area.











Photos by Bengt Håkansson via Malmö FF


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

55m² for a 24k stadium is huge.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Do you have any comparisons with other stadiums (European ones) of various sizes? I thought 55 m2 sounded big, but I can't really put it into perspective.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Amsterdam Arena
2x 50m²

Stuttgart
2x 115m²

Duisburg
2x 41m²

Olympia Stadion München
1x 80m²
2x 145m² (old one. just 2 colours)

Stade de France
2x 120m² (biggest in Eruope)

Dortmund
2x 48m²
1x 28m² (outside the stadium)

Azteca
2x 144m²

Bremen
2x 50m²

Schalke
4x 35m²

Kaiserslautern
1x 25m² (old one. just 2 colours)
2x 50m²

Gladbach
1x 52 m²
2x 55m²

Leverkusen
3 ones, biggest is 48m²

Frankfurt
4x 31m²

Hannover
2x 41m²

Allianz Arena
2x 92,16m²

TT Arena
2x 84m² (at least according to the plans  )


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks. 

You're right, 55 m2 seems very big for a 24.000 stadium. It will be the biggest in the Nordics if I recall correctly.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

edit.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Update from the new Malmö Stadium, today 26th of February:


The "Stadium Square" between the new stadium and the old track & field venue;











Main entrance (north);











South entrance building;











The exact area of the pitch has been "cut out". Artificial turf will be laid on the gravel area.











Preparing to lift and install the big-screen displays;











The south tribune big-screen display has been installed already;











Mounting the display;











It will be integrated into the tribune like this;











Visibility from the top row of the south tribune (screen is mounted at the front part of the roof);











Photos by Bengt Håkansson via Malmö FF


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Some low-quality pictures from today (28/2) of the new Malmö Stadium;


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Some more pics from today (28/2);





















Check out the private suite/box above the big-screen display on the north tribune! The screen itself is quite the monster too.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Two more pics:


Box/suite view:










View of the "hardcore terrace" from the subs' bench:


----------



## mihai_alex (May 3, 2008)

I don't really like it now,maybe when it's finished.


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't really like the light blue chairs. It looks like they bought the weathered blue chairs from gamla Ullevi. And I have never really liked the non-uniform bowl. I still think it was a mistake to take it away the second tier at the fans section. Although, it made it possible to make the stadium unique. That ambition deserves an applause. 

I also think the exterior is quite unique and good looking on the sides. Hopefully it will look cool with the still not mounted stripes. The facade towards Malmö Stadion will never win any beauty contest though, it looks like a hangar. Can't decide if it's Cool ugly or just Butt ugly! 

Unfortunately I think Swedbank Stadion will have serious problems with the grass. It's not only because of the roof taking away the light. The bowl isn't ventilated enough. They should have made the confining walls under the roof possible to open up between games.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Update from Malmö Stadium, March 9:


What is going to be the "Stadium Square";











One of the big stairs on the north tribune;











Entrance u/c on the west tribune;











The office/box "wall" on the north stand being painted black;











North stand seen from the subs' bench;











Pano/overview from the north west corner;


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Update from Malmö Stadium, March 13;


North end;











North-west corner;











The southern 2nd tier entrance structure;











Artificial grass at Malmö Stadium!!  











Aligning the floodlights;






















Panorama taken from the north-east corner;











From the south-west corner;











From the south-east corner;











Photos by Bengt Håkansson via Malmö FF.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

What's the quality of the artificial grass laid in Malmo stadium, compared with that of natural one?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Actually the artificial turf is only used outside the pitch, ie. between the pitch and the stands. Not sure what kind of turf it is, but I suppose it's the same used in many other European stadia. 

If they would have decided to use artificial turf on the actual pitch people would go crazy here.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

A batch of new photos of the new stadium in Göteborg:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

A small update from Malmö Stadium (March 17th and 19th);


North tribune is being prepped for the season premier in less than one month;










Upper tier exit/entrance;










Entrance C on the west tribune;










Testing out the floodlights;










Evening pano with the floodlights turned on;









Photos by Bengt Håkansson via Malmö FF


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

nearly finished 
when will they open it?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
First game is on April 13th (Malmö FF's second game of the season). Although, all parts of the stadium won't be finished by then - only the game-specific parts. The official completion date is in the middle of May.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Some great pics of the new Gamla Ullevi in Göteborg:


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice pics staff!

And two really nice stadiums.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Btw, doesn't the pitch look amazing in these pics?










I hope it will hold for three clubs playing their matches there simultaneously.


EDIT: Too bad about the goals by the way - they look like they're taken from some youth team's practise field or something...


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Fresh update from the new Malmö Stadium;


Swedbank has bought the naming rights for 10 years;










East tribune;










Big screen at the north tribune;










South end;










Box seats at the west tribune;










The club seats on the upper tier are distinguishable from the normal seats due to their armrests (and padded seat).










Club seats close-up;










Nice ambient light coming from the hall behind the tiers;










View from the players' entrance;










Photos by Peter Lind @ Himmelriket / SvenskaFans.com


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you have any idea what the amount for naming right is?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm not sure, but I think the deal is somehow tied to the fact that Swedbank is helping financing the stadium with cheap loans and so on too.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow SwedBank is definately the best bank in the world.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Haha, why do you say that mate.  
They're not better than any other bank I'd say!


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

The reason is very simple. It's eager to help finance football stadiums


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Oh, true - but it's also eager to ***** its name out wherever it can. 

Seriously though, I think they own the naming rights to four different stadiums and arenas right now in Sweden.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

A list of contemporary football stadium projects in Sweden can be found here:

http://www.svenskfotboll.se/t2an.aspx?p=165376&x=1&a=1126054

All the dates are not correct, for example Kalmar FF's new facility is now expected to completed for the 2011 season.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

These are from April 1-3. Probably one of the last construction updates before the league premiere (although the construction won't be finished until late April/early May):










































Away team's locker room. Talk about showing who's "in charge" here. 






























Info pillars being installed;










Photos by Bengt Håkansson via Malmö FF


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome stadium this is my favourite stadium with a capacity under 30,000. Very nicely done and they have cut no corners in terms of design and from the looks of things expense, does anyone know how much the stadium cost to build?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
It costs 580 million SEK, which at the time of construction start was about 65 million EUR. The Swedish Krona has been in free fall ever since.


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

^^
Very impressive for that amount of money. That is roughly £50million which is roughly what most clubs in England spend on their stadiums (25000 and under) and when you compare this to the equivalent that have been popping up all over England, it is disappointing to say the least. For me the Kop is what makes this stadium great, atmosphere should not be affected in the slightest it’s about time someone incorporated a stand like that into their stadium.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
The main supporter club and it's affiliating groups are generally very influential in how the club is run, and they were very active in the planning process of this stadium. The standing terrace/kop was their main wish, and I'm glad they got what they wanted.


----------



## E90 (Apr 6, 2009)

*NORRKÖPING - Nya Idrottsparken (17 000)*

*Home arena for:* IFK Norrköping & IK Sleipner (swedish champions 35 times together)
*Built:* 1904
*Former Capacity:* 19 414



*Back in the days:*









*Before the start of the reconstruction:*









*Under construction:*









*When finished:*

















*Start:* Jan 2008
*Planned being finished:* Sep 2009
*Capacity after the rebuilding:* aprox 17 000

Well, any goods or bads?


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

nice development


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

I like Nya Idrottsparken, looks like it will have a nice atmosphere in those renderings. Too bad IFK Norrköping is only in Superettan this year.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

It could very well be the 2nd/3rd best stadium in Sweden were it not for the artificial turf. hno:


----------



## E90 (Apr 6, 2009)

AtlanticaC5 said:


> I like Nya Idrottsparken, looks like it will have a nice atmosphere in those renderings. *Too bad IFK Norrköping is only in Superettan this year.*


I second that. Would be a better opening and start for the new stadium if they played in Allsvenskan.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Small Malmö Stadium update from April 6;

First, a live webcam facing the north end with the main entrances:










The yellow markings on the stairs are quite visible in contrast with the blue seats;











One of the two main entrances to the north stand;











Aligning the goals. The goals will have black nets until after the U21 Euro Championship after which they will be changed to white;











The pitch gets some treatment in time for the team's first practice session inside the stadium (today);











The "kop";


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Footage from the first match day at new Gamla Ullevi can be found at

http://www.gais.se/Fotboll/gais.nsf/0/226B466E9CD86161C12572AF007B457F

and (including the full match)

http://www.gais.se/Fotboll/gais.nsf/0/F2935B29F4B5418CC12572BD007CD58C

The two oldest and arguably most pioneering clubs still in elite football in Göteborg played, Göteborgs Atlet- & Idrottssällskap played against hosts Örgryte Idrottssällskap. The match ended 5 - 1 for a effective GAIS. To my delight, of course


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

New update from April 8th - five days before the first game (although the stadium - commercial areas in particular - won't be completely finished until some time in May):


The Stadium Square in between the old and new stadiums. The "stripes" in the ground will have Malmö FF's characteristic "sky blue" colours and will have gold plates with famous Malmö athletes' names on them. Sort of a walk of fame;











The halls behind the tribunes look like this. Almost finished;











Overview of the bowl. Much of the ads are up now;











The north side "kop";











Artificial turf being installed around the actual pitch;











Substitutes/managers' area;











Photos by Bengt Håkansson via Malmö FF


----------



## Van Wool (Apr 9, 2009)

cool, i like Hockey


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The premiere at the new Malmö Stadium last night was absolutely amazing. It's by far the best stadium I have visited in my life. I can't imagine there being a better 25.000- stadium in Europe than this one.

Malmö FF won 3-0 so it couldn't be a better day for the Malmö fans. 


The first goal ever at Malmö Stadium, by Labinot Harbuzi:

















Some photos coming up later.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Was it officially inaugurated or was there just an opeing game before the inauguration? Congratulations in either way. Anyway two things are clear. 

1) The new Malmo stadion is the best 25K stadium in the world because its construction was sponsored finacially by the best bank in the world

2) And the best bank in the world is SwedBank because it sponsored the best 25K stadium in the world financially... LOL


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
This was the official inauguration, but the stadium isn't actually finished yet.  
It will be finished some time during the end of May, but there won't be any "celebrations" because of that.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

how many rows does the "kop" stand have?
looks steep


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
22 concrete rows with a "metal" row in between each, so I'd guess around 43 rows. It doesn't look that impressive when you see it without people, but when it is full like yesterday it was very impressive.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

hos steep is it?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Don't know, but maybe you can figure it out from this pic (which is very old by the way, so I'm not sure it's accurate. For example the big-screen TV is at the front of the roof in this pic)?










Looks like it is 24 rows by the way, which would be 47 rows in total including the "metal steps" between every concrete row.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

lower part ~22,5°
upper part ~26,5°

2nd tier ~33°


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

I made a comparison between Gamla Ullevi in Göteborg (in blue) and Swedbank Stadion in Malmö (in red). Both stadium's cross sections had scales for measurement, so I think I resized the images accurately. The section for GU don't show the outer commersial premises. 

It's surprising how similar the cross sections are. Look at the roof height for instance, exactly the same, 27 meters if I'm not mistaken. GU is a bit steeper which brings the crowd close to the pitch. But on the other hand, the isle at the bottom steals ~2m, so the distance to the pitch seems to be equal for the peripheral seats. 

But how is it possible that SS is so much bigger, around 5.000 ppl more in "terrace mode"? I don't know. First thing I though of was that the bowl is wider and longer. But both have a pitch of 105x68. Maybe SS has more space between the sideline and the stands, the plan drawings for the stadiums didn't have any measures so I couldn't compare them. But of course, the shallower terrace allows for more people. And the tiers are more overlapping at SS. 











Here is also a comparison between Gamla Ullevi and the future Camp Nou. This is not 100% acurate but it gives a hint at least.


----------



## Vermeer (Apr 23, 2007)

Svempa99 said:


> I made a comparison between Gamla Ullevi in Göteborg (in blue) and Swedbank Stadion in Malmö (in red). Both stadium's cross sections had scales for measurement, so I think I resized the images accurately. The section for GU don't show the outer commersial premises.
> 
> It's surprising how similar the cross sections are. Look at the roof height for instance, exactly the same, 27 meters if I'm not mistaken. GU is a bit steeper which brings the crowd close to the pitch. But on the other hand, the isle at the bottom steals ~2m, so the distance to the pitch seems to be equal for the peripheral seats.
> 
> ...


What is the UEFA capacatiy for these two stadiums?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Malmö Stadium takes 21.000 when the "KOP" is converted to seat mode. Not sure about Gamla Ullevi.


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

Vermeer said:


> What is the UEFA capacatiy for these two stadiums?


16.900 for Gamla Ullevi 

In Göteborg there is of course also the possiblility to play at the 43.000 all-seater Ullevi Stadium. The league derbies are all gonna be played at the smaller venue but for possible UEFA games I don't know really. I hope they will move them even if the view at Ullevi is crap. It's a nice stadium in it's own way and it's possible to create a "big event" feeling there.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Svempa99 said:


> 16.900 for Gamla Ullevi
> 
> In Göteborg there is of course also the possiblility to play at the 43.000 all-seater Ullevi Stadium. The league derbies are all gonna be played at the smaller venue but for possible UEFA games I don't know really. I hope they will move them even if the view at Ullevi is crap. It's a nice stadium in it's own way and it's possible to create a "big event" feeling there.


Depends on the opposition I suppose, and what kind of match it is. But the Euroleague sure is promising, and will be a good opportunity for Swedish clubs to compete on the continental level. The format is better than the UEFA Cup format ever was.

As far as the capacity. I saw the Malmö - Örgryte IS match, and was very impressed, the single tier stand enhances the impression. The stadium in Göteborg is very good as well though, for the alliance clubs.




Carrerra said:


> Was it officially inaugurated or was there just an opeing game before the inauguration? Congratulations in either way. Anyway two things are clear.
> 
> 1) The new Malmo stadion is the best 25K stadium in the world because its construction was sponsored finacially by the best bank in the world
> 
> 2) And the best bank in the world is SwedBank because it sponsored the best 25K stadium in the world financially... LOL




It sure is easy to buy your trust...


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Here are some pics from the first game at the new Malmö Stadium as promised.


First two videos of Malmö FF's fantastic supporters;






Just after the 3-0 goal;







8 or so hours before kick-off:




















Players' kits are as ready as everyone else;











Many supporters had a large corteo from Möllevången (the heart of MFF territory) to the stadium;




















The players enter the field after the inauguration ceremonies;




















South-east corner;











South-west corner;











West tribune;




















The away fans section (not full) on the other end;











East tribune;











Milliseconds before the first goal;











...and some seconds after;











After the second goal;




















And finally, an ocean of flags;











Pics by Bengt Håkansson, MFF.se and MFF-Familjen.se.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Terrible news. Hammarby IF (from Stockholm) might be planning to install artificial turf in their new stadium.


*Det ser ut att bli konstgräs på Hammarbys nya arena*


----------



## E90 (Apr 6, 2009)

E90 said:


> *Home arena for:* IFK Norrköping & IK Sleipner (swedish champions 35 times together)
> *Built:* 1904
> *Former Capacity:* 19 414
> 
> ...


*April 14th:*








Soon it's finished!


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Since they're not rebuilding one of the ends (southern?) it feels like it's only going to be 3/4 finished.


----------



## smoo0okie (Nov 28, 2008)

Did a easy easy attempt at creating a new stadium for AIK. 
Will do a better attempt later, what do u think?? 










First tier is bigger, For the supporters.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Looks great! kay:


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

staff said:


> Terrible news. Hammarby IF (from Stockholm) might be planning to install artificial turf in their new stadium.
> 
> 
> *Det ser ut att bli konstgräs på Hammarbys nya arena*


Why's it terrible? I've played on Fieldturf, it's absolutely fine


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

It's little different to play on plastic, it's less forgiving. I have seen this on teams that are not familiar with it, the game play will get too fast for them and they will make a lot of mistakes. But teams that play consistently on it will play more technical. 

The sooner all Swedish stadiums have artificial turf the better. I believe this development is a big chance for us to catch up on southern Europe, to get a more technincal and entertaining game play. And also, we can then prolong the season and play fall-spring. And we can build tight stadiums, maybe with some kind of semi-transparent roof. 

I'm not 100% sure of this of course. In American football natural grass has made a comeback i've heard.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd say that aside from being very smooth, the biggest difference is that artificial turfs today are quite hard. This leads to a higher bounce of the ball as well as more wearing on bodies and especially knees. But I would say that it's the bounce that changes the game for most players.

With this said, I have been on one artificial pitch which had all the characteristics of natural grass. It's a small division 3 arena in southern Stockholm. I think the main focus should be identifying the differences and developing the turf accordingly.


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

^^ Yes, I think you are right there, the bounce doesn't die as fast as on real grass. That can make the play look "hawaii". And the thing I said about getting a more technical play is not something I mean will happen just like that. Rather it's a process that will come in some years when a younger generation of footballers grow up, players that are naturals on turf.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

...Here is something for the ones more engineeringly inclined.

*Göteborg | Vibrations from jumping supporters are causing issues*

Source: http://www.gp.se/gp/jsp/Crosslink.jsp?d=113&a=490549


Basically, when supporters are singing and jumping to the rhytm, the vibrations are spreading through the ground and causing uncomfortable and maybe for some scary vibrations in nearby properties.

No one wants to cause anyone discomfort, and according to a person cited in the article, even small, usually inmeasurable vibrations can be perceived as dramatic ones by people. So how can this be solved?

Some have proposed moving the standing terraces to the long side, it is doubtful how much this would help. Others, that the vibrations need to be lead away with piles down to the bedrock. Some want to remove the standing terraces, which, given how football and its image is not exactly immensely popular already, I do not think it would be wise to hurt the atmosphere.

The new Gamla Ullevi might end up not only being more expensive than the initially projected cost, which has already been surpassed, but further more expensive than what was thought to be the final cost for the match facility.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Artificial turf is for persons without intelligence and knowledge to cultivate natural grass. The 2 cannot be compared one has a natural element the other is not organic. You can have artificial turf and you can have natural turf but they are not the same and i am getting sick and tired of ill informed plebians disguised as human beings trying to say they are the same.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

plasticterminator said:


> Artificial turf is for persons without intelligence and knowledge to cultivate natural grass. The 2 cannot be compared one has a natural element the other is not organic. You can have artificial turf and you can have natural turf but they are not the same and i am getting sick and tired of ill informed plebians disguised as human beings trying to say they are the same.


Who said they are the same? Not even a bought in natural grass field might be the same as a grass field out on a real field. 

The reason for it is not a lack of knowledge, maybe resources, but definitely not knowledge. The weather in the northern parts of Sweden make it difficult to have ready good natural grass fields by the start of the season. And the weather variations affects it greatly as well, and we all know how unpredictable it is. If there is a lot of snow it can protect the grass underneath it, whereas other types of weather can really hurt the pitch.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

I also dislike the artificial plastic turf very much, but I must admit there are regions where it really does make a lot of sense to use a modern artificial turf instead of natural grass. And skandinavia has several regions where it's not all that easy to grow a really good grass pitch in a stadium. 
And artificial pitches really have improved quite a lot in the past years.

Here in Germany allready modern stadia all have heating systems to enable matches during winter, large stadiums have difficulties with providing enough light and airflow for the grass to grow good, the Arena from Schalke even has a moving pitch.
In Skandinavia and some northern parts of Russia, like St Petersburg or in Canada all these problems van get much bigger and far more difficult to solve.
So in those cases I really do understand and agree that atrificial turf can really make sense there.
Also in some very hot desert type of regions like Dubai maybe, where water is also rare and expensive.

I surely prefer real grass, but I also don't oppose a reasonable alternative wherever it really makes sense to use that.
But the main goal should be making artificial turf as simmilar to natural turf as possible, and it should remain an exception from the general rule and not just be placed all over for financial reasons or comfort and multipurpose usability reasons or to make the sport faster, more technical or more spectacular, the pitches in different stadia more identical... 
The main goal should definetely be, to keep having a good and natural grass pitch wherever it's reasonably possible.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Alle said:


> Who said they are the same? Not even a bought in natural grass field might be the same as a grass field out on a real field.
> 
> The reason for it is not a lack of knowledge, maybe resources, but definitely not knowledge. The weather in the northern parts of Sweden make it difficult to have ready good natural grass fields by the start of the season. And the weather variations affects it greatly as well, and we all know how unpredictable it is. If there is a lot of snow it can protect the grass underneath it, whereas other types of weather can really hurt the pitch.


IT IS DEFINETLY LACK OF KNOWLEDGE:banana: AND INTELLIGENCE:banana:


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Alemanniafan said:


> I also dislike the artificial plastic turf very much, but I must admit there are regions where it really does make a lot of sense to use a modern artificial turf instead of natural grass. And skandinavia has several regions where it's not all that easy to grow a really good grass pitch in a stadium.
> And artificial pitches really have improved quite a lot in the past years.
> 
> Here in Germany allready modern stadia all have heating systems to enable matches during winter, large stadiums have difficulties with providing enough light and airflow for the grass to grow good, the Arena from Schalke even has a moving pitch.
> ...


I LIKE YOUR SENSIBLE BALANCED VIEW BUT IT IS WRONG. IT IS POSSIBLE TO GROW SUSTAINABLE MULTI USE HEAVILY USED CONSISTENT QUALITY FIELDS IN ANY ENVIRONMENT EVEN ON THE MOON.


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

plasticterminator said:


> I LIKE YOUR SENSIBLE BALANCED VIEW BUT IT IS WRONG. IT IS POSSIBLE TO GROW SUSTAINABLE MULTI USE HEAVILY USED CONSISTENT QUALITY FIELDS IN ANY ENVIRONMENT EVEN ON THE MOON.


Great, end of discussion then... :nuts:

Tell me, where do you come from?


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Svempa99 said:


> Great, end of discussion then... :nuts:
> 
> Tell me, where do you come from?


As you can see from my user details i have no location, i come from the same place as all of us originally...mars on an asteroid:banana:

But if you meant have i lived and worked in every continent and climate the answer is yes:cheers:


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

plasticterminator said:


> As you can see from my user details i have no location, i come from the same place as all of us originally...mars on an asteroid:banana:
> 
> But if you meant have i lived and worked in every continent and climate the answer is yes:cheers:


I don't think you understand the conditions in the Nordic countries. 

Look here: http://www.uefa.com/magazine/news/kind=512/newsid=528016.html

That's an article about the best female footballer in the world, Marta from Brazil. She has played the last years in the best european club in womens football, Umeå IK in the north of Sweden. That's a mind-boggling thing, the best club in the world with the best player... playing in a city not far from artic circle! Nothing of this would have been possible without artificial turf on their stadium. 

The season in Sweden starts in early April, by that time there is always snow still in the northern parts and temp is below zero in the nights. The grass just haven't had any chance to wake up. Same thing in the fall. The pitches in nortern Sweden (and sometimes in the south too) look like shit half of the season. And even in the summer it's hard for grass to grow on a stadium because the sun is lower than in southern Europe, the stands give too long shadows.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Svempa99 said:


> I don't think you understand the conditions in the Nordic countries.
> 
> Look here: http://www.uefa.com/magazine/news/kind=512/newsid=528016.html
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794248

If you wish to respond so we do not hijack this thread, continue your lively debate, the correct thread is here. I have been involved and am currently involved in fields within nordic countries in particular the 2 new national stadium developments. Plus other colder climates referred to as 'cool summer continental' baltic states, northern russia,america and northern asia so it is part of my brief to understand and relate to the climate better even than the locals. You are missing the main point though only a small percentage of field condition is relevant to climatic conditions, the most important aspect is management of field and that it was constructed to overcome the climate within its respective region. Almost all existing fields in the nordic region have neither of these aspects or do so and one or the other is missing. This is why the fields are poor and not because they cannot be consistently excellent even with heavy use if things are done correctly.


----------



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

plasticterminator said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794248
> 
> If you wish to respond so we do not hijack this thread, continue your lively debate, the correct thread is here. I have been involved and am currently involved in fields within nordic countries in particular the 2 new national stadium developments. Plus other colder climates referred to as 'cool summer continental' baltic states, northern russia,america and northern asia so it is part of my brief to understand and relate to the climate better even than the locals. You are missing the main point though only a small percentage of field condition is relevant to climatic conditions, the most important aspect is management of field and that it was constructed to overcome the climate within its respective region. Almost all existing fields in the nordic region have neither of these aspects or do so and one or the other is missing. This is why the fields are poor and not because they cannot be consistently excellent even with heavy use if things are done correctly.


I think we can discuss it here. 

If you are working with this professionally, why don't you spill the beans, what would Umeå need to do to have a natural pitch in April in the quality of a grass pitch located in the Mediterranean? Because that's whay they have now thanks to artificial turf. And for a price their municipality can afford. 

I don't doubt a lot can be done. And I know that a lot has been done, our FA requires the first division clubs to take some measures in order to have a playable pitch in April. Field covering etc, heating underneath. But it's not always enough. To get a really good pitch with natural grass you need solutions like the ones you are talking about in the thread you linked. But then I think we are talking about money that the stadium owners don't have now, most Swedish stadiums are owned by the municipalities even in the top division. 

But if we are talking by a big event stadium like Ullevi Stadium here in Göteborg, then that kind of solutions could work. To have the pitch in a module system is a very interesting solution and I have in fact thought of this myself as a possibility for Ullevi Stadium. There is a field just outside the stadium that could "host" another set of modules to replace the patches that are too brown or whatever. 

I know Ullevi Stadium bought a new system this year to use when they have rock conserts there. Some kind of floor tiles that are better than the system they have used soo far. I also know that they destroyed the grass last year with a monster truck event, I also read that you wrote about this in the other thread. Thanks for info! :cheers:


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Svempa99 said:


> I think we can discuss it here.
> 
> If you are working with this professionally, why don't you spill the beans, what would Umeå need to do to have a natural pitch in April in the quality of a grass pitch located in the Mediterranean? Because that's whay they have now thanks to artificial turf. And for a price their municipality can afford.
> 
> ...



Spill the beans! You have answered your own question, i get paid for parting with my unique knowledge. If i impart it in detail to anyone other than a client who is paying me that would make me pretty stupid. Particularly on a public open forum. Any knowledge that does not impact my earning potential i am more than willing to share on these forums for persons interested in pitches. Constructions we are discussing are not modular for your info and thats all i can impart.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh I'm sure you could provide us some more common knowledge one could find in any gardening book or book on lawns without risking your business...

I read that thread about pitches, simply because of curiosity trying to learn more about soccer pitches, but so far the valuable info for me has been rahter rare I must say.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Alemanniafan said:


> Oh I'm sure you could provide us some more common knowledge one could find in any gardening book or book on lawns without risking your business...
> 
> I read that thread about pitches, simply because of curiosity trying to learn more about soccer pitches, but so far the valuable info for me has been rahter rare I must say.


If you can find it in books etc then you dont need me! Good luck!:lol:
If you require any specific information i might be able to help you if it does not impact on me like i mentioned.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

plasticterminator said:


> If you can find it in books etc then you dont need me! Good luck!:lol:
> If you require any specific information i might be able to help you if it does not impact on me like i mentioned.


Yes, maybe you can tell me how you grow your grass on the moon... but I suppose that info is top secret and you'd probably have to kill me if you told me anyways, huh? So I suppose I better not ask, for my own sake.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

By putting self-contained pieces of kit with grass seeds and nutrients on the Moon and giving them a supply of water and an artificial atmosphere would be little different from growing them on space stations, which has been done several times; although outside Earth's protective magnetic field they would be subject to higher levels of radiation. Crushed anorthosite is a type of rock found on Earth which is very similar to much of the lunar surface.
In neat anorthosite grass does not grow well at all. But by adding different types of bacteria it is possible for them to thrive; the bacteria draws elements from the rock that the grass needed, such as potassium.:nuts:


----------



## De Gothia (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry, I meant "clowns". I guess they would have worn golden beer helmets too if Åbro wanted that.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

De Gothia said:


> Sorry, I meant "clowns". I guess they would have worn golden beer helmets too if Åbro wanted that.


It's got to be depressing being so bitter. But hey, if I'd loose two title-games in one week, I'd be sad aswell.


----------



## De Gothia (Jan 25, 2010)

1772 said:


> It's got to be depressing being so bitter. But hey, if I'd loose two title-games in one week, I'd be sad aswell.


I'm not a supporter of IFK. I'm just disappointed that you ruined the thread with those ugly helmets. :cheers:

Btw, what's up with those shades?


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

A really nice new film about Stockholmsarenan


----------



## rawer23 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

The construction of the new National arena or Swedbank Arena in Solna, greater Stockholm, is underway










And this is as far it has reached today:









I think it is the southern short side









web cam:

http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_640.php


----------



## ssd1 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Love that arena!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Stockholmsarenan*

I can't believe it! Stockholmsarenan has become *legal*! Amazing!* No appeals*! 

Now construction can really start for real! It will be really interesting to follow! Ground work has been going on for a while.

Stockholmsarenan









Det nya kontorskvarteret söder om Stockholmsarenan









Quality Hotel Globe föreslås byggas till med en 13 våningar hög lamellformad byggnad









http://planer.sbk.stockholm.se/SBKPlanTemplates/SBKPlanDocuments____3937.aspx#bookmarkB14


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Last post in this thread from the construction of Swedbank Arena in Solna, Stockholm was on april 23rd so here are two cam pictures from today:



















When finished:


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Stockholmsarenan*
Johanneshov

Renders by White Architects

Updated with some new renders today as the official contruction start was today.




































































































Earlier released renders:





































*Edit:*

3D-animation
http://www.hammarbyfotboll.se/_upload/se/nya arenan/3D-visning Stockholmsarenan.wmv

Design manual with information and some new pictures
http://www.hammarbyfotboll.se/_uplo... Utdrag ur Stockholmsarenans Designmanual.pdf


http://www.stockholmsarenan.se/


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

Why do you, Swedes, build two such a big stadiums at once? Stockholmsarena and Swedbank Arena?


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

nikolina_fan said:


> Why do you, Swedes, build two such a big stadiums at once? Stockholmsarena and Swedbank Arena?


They are replacing old arenas which will be demolished, and residental buildings are though to be built where those are located now.
Swedbank Arena is replacing Råsunda and Stockholmsarenan is replacing Söderstadion.


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for answer. 

Both are awesome, especially Stockholmsarena. :bow:


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

The skin on this stadium is amazing! The only downside is the end stands seem very heavy, that is all the concrete and big roof. I hope they break it up with some more colour or flags or something as it seems very intrusive and makes the stadium feel top heavy. Otherwise it is superb.


----------



## yerjer3123 (Sep 8, 2010)

*The peaks of the leopards*

Recently, a team at an altitude of 5000 metres found a frozen leopard. Surprisingly, the high mountain, and no food, a leopard why climb? And pay cost of death?gucci handbags gucci shoe louisvuitton handbags


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ Mod, please delete this and the spam above.


----------



## Gurrajas (May 13, 2009)

Can someone post pictures about the eventual stadium at Östermalms IP? I don't know how to do it, and i want the world to see it!


----------



## hassemango (Dec 5, 2009)

Gurrajas said:


> Can someone post pictures about the eventual stadium at Östermalms IP? I don't know how to do it, and i want the world to see it!


http://www.yimby.se/Publishing/FileStore/432/d8b57a8f-45d5-4728-ae9b-13d53ac14ee7.jpg

http://www.dif.se/arenan/DIF_presentation_20100713.pdf


----------



## Tooga (Nov 8, 2009)

New Djurgården Arena


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Solna , Swedbank Arena (53,500)*

































if you want to see more stadia pictures , Please visit below URL.



http://cafe.daum.net/stade/Sweden_future

http://cafe.daum.net/stade/Sweden


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## stiforpteam (Jan 19, 2012)

Amazing!

I offer the opportunity to enter a network marketing business, you become a distributor STIFORP, with the aim of using marketing tools such as websites, banner ads or autoresponders to capture new customers and promote your business or not personal. I believe you to be successful in this business simply apply your knowledge and believe in your abilities! sign up here:

http://duartepe22.STIFORPTour.com


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Swedbank Arena*

New picture showing the facade work.

Picture by Swedbank Arena on Facebook.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Opening Date decided for Swedbank Arena and it's october 27th,2012.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Swedbank Arena*

New picture taken march 2012.

Picture by Swedbank Arena on facebook.


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

stunning stadium !!! but I hate location...near railways  it can be better )


----------



## West12Rangers (Feb 3, 2011)

Cubo99 said:


> stunning stadium !!! but I hate location...near railways  it can be better )


but,its a railway!!!thats how some fans get to the stadium..surely thats a good thing?


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Swedbank Arena has as of today changed it's name to Friends Arena. 



> Sveriges nya nationalarena, Swedbank Arena, kommer från och med idag att byta namn till Friends Arena. Bakgrunden är att Swedbank, som sedan 2007 är namnsponsor till arenan, ger bort namnrätten till organisationen Friends.


Friends is an organisation which work against bullying in schools, in sports and other youth activities and they were given the name right by Swedbank. 

Sweden Arena management says: for the first time in Europe, a stadium gets a name that symbolizes a social commitment


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Boscorelli said:


> *Swedbank Arena*
> 
> New picture showing the facade work.
> 
> Picture by Swedbank Arena on Facebook.


I don't know why, but this stadium looks so boring, inside and outside.
Without a doubt, it will be comfortable in every aspect, but still, it has absolutely no character at all.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Zeno2 said:


> I don't know why, but this stadium looks so boring, inside and outside.
> Without a doubt, it will be comfortable in every aspect, but still, it has absolutely no character at all.


I like it a lot and I think it is going to look fantastic when finished!


----------



## b5254 (Nov 20, 2010)

Zeno2 said:


> I don't know why, but this stadium looks so boring, inside and outside.
> Without a doubt, it will be comfortable in every aspect, but still, it has absolutely no character at all.


It's not spectacular from the outside, not even beautiful, I can agree with that. But it will look a little better when the cladding is up. And it's nice from the inside, and that's what counts. That's where the games are held etc.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Some pictures taken today of the construction os Friends arena, follow the link below.

Construction pictures of Friends Arena


----------



## SWN2011 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think this stadium simply beuatiful. 
It will be the main stadium of the Swedish National Team ?


----------



## Moridin2002 (Aug 8, 2011)

SWN2011 said:


> I think this stadium simply beuatiful.
> It will be the main stadium of the Swedish National Team ?


That is correct. Also the team AIK will have it as a home ground.


----------



## kafarek (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## Carlo5 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Östers IF, Myresjöhus Arena*

There's a new stadium opened in Sweden for Östers IF, named Myresjöhus Arena. Östers IF plays in the Superettan, 2nd division Sweden.

Here's a link of the Stadium with a capacity of 12.000, that opened a few weeks ago: http://www.groundhopping.se/OstersIF.htm


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Carlo5 said:


> *Östers IF, Myresjöhus Arena*
> 
> There's a new stadium opened in Sweden for Östers IF, named Myresjöhus Arena. Östers IF plays in the Superettan, 2nd division Sweden.
> 
> Here's a link of the Stadium with a capacity of 12.000, that opened a few weeks ago: http://www.groundhopping.se/OstersIF.htm


Thanks. Looks great


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

Carlo5 said:


> *Östers IF, Myresjöhus Arena*
> 
> There's a new stadium opened in Sweden for Östers IF, named Myresjöhus Arena. Östers IF plays in the Superettan, 2nd division Sweden.
> 
> Here's a link of the Stadium with a capacity of 12.000, that opened a few weeks ago: http://www.groundhopping.se/OstersIF.htm


Awesome.:cheers: What was the cost?


----------



## Carlo5 (Oct 23, 2010)

netgear67 said:


> Awesome.:cheers: What was the cost?


Around 204 SEK = 23,7 Euro's.

Figures in short:
Seated audience: 10 000
Standing audience: 2 000
Gates: 4
Boxes: 16
Restaurants: 2
Pubs: 2
Toilets: 144
20 places for wheelchairs with adjacent seating for personal assistants
Playing area 105x68, field area 120x80

Wikipedia.org


----------

